# Martin Girl OUT-TAKES and NEW Girl Photos



## archeryhistory

We have had so many requests for other photos taken during the Martin girls photo sessions. We have emailed some and sent disks with a few photos to magazines and others requesting them. Many have asked us to post them on the site so all can see. We will add more during the week. 

1st photo - Sara Ashley

2nd/3rd photo - Kate Robinson

4th photo - Claudia Christian 
Claudia is best known for her role as "Commander Susan Ivonova" on
the hit series "Babylon 5" and her roles in "Half Past Dead", "The
Hidden", "NYPD Blue", "Highlander and many others 

We will have a calendar available this summer for 2007 and desktop backgrounds for your computer are coming soon.


----------



## Tenspot

Great pics - thanks for posting:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## submerged_finch

Where's a pic of the new girl !!


----------



## Slippy Field

:tongue: Let me get myself sitcheeated..........


----------



## TexasGuy

*Well now....*

From these 3 gals, I'd have to say Sara gets my vote as the hottest Martin babe......

Need to see a little more "skin" from Claudia (like Sara's showing in her pic), to "fully evaluate" her!


----------



## b0w_sniper

mmmmmm.........i feel like buying a new bow.:tongue:


----------



## shooting3d

*Martin girls*

They all are very pretty .I have to say Sara,Kate are my pic.Kevin is one lucky guy .
Is Sara single LOL
I am NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTLL

i like kate, she is a fine lookin women:teeth:


----------



## miked

submerged_finch said:


> Where's a pic of the new girl !!


Where'd you hear about that? :embara:


----------



## oregonelkhunter

Out-takes????? I've been lookin, and I can't find anything wrong with these pics.......


----------



## shooting3d

*pics*

i cant either:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## flyfishtn

Hubba hubba.... :tongue:


----------



## fredbear90

BTLL said:


> i like kate, she is a fine lookin women:teeth:


yep very good lookin girl and Kevin is definatly one lucky guy


----------



## DanceswithDingo

More Claudia Christian please some big sci-fi fans downunder :teeth:


----------



## BandanaMan

Excellent!


----------



## low12

Sara is purty as a speckled pup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderhorn25

Great pix 4 sure...my daughter will be up there one day...although she is shooting a parker


----------



## Slippy Field

fredbear90 said:


> yep very good lookin girl and Kevin is definatly one lucky guy


Is that Kevin Stother's old lady?


----------



## centerx

So is the CEO of Elite Arcehry still representing Martin through 2007


----------



## Ivorytooth

Somebody needs a less transparent shirt.


----------



## r302

*Pictures*

My spouse would never let me put copies of these ladies representing archery in my archery scapebook.
These girls are younger than my daughters.
Rule #1 Never look at a lady that is not at least 10 years older than your oldest daughter


----------



## Joseph McCluske

WOW, Kevin married up in my oppinion, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## whitetail234

Some one post MORE:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## white00crow

WOW, is all I have to say.
1 question where do we get these desktop backgrounds and calanders? Help please.


----------



## arctic_circle

Great pics 





white00crow said:


> 1 question where do we get these desktop backgrounds and calanders? Help please.


U may find it here


----------



## archeryhistory

This is a shot that would make a great calender photo but was never used in the ads.


----------



## earlybird

*married up??????*



> WOW, Kevin married up in my oppinion, nothing wrong with that...


I hope you mean better than himself.......... not married up from other wives........ since you do not know them.


----------



## automan26

Nice set of cams.

Automan


----------



## shooting3d

*Cams*

my thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## karday

Hey that girl is holding bow! No kidding she really is, look!


----------



## rossarcher34

*martin girls*

Damn! The girls in these photos are 2 hot, they should be in maxim or some other magazine like that.


----------



## shooting3d

*pics*

thats right i got her as my background Hot hot hot:tongue:


----------



## shooting3d

*Archeryhistory*

Got any more hidding up ur sleve LOL


----------



## Harley Rider

archeryhistory said:


> This is a shot that would make a great calender photo but was never used in the ads.


Now this chick is HOT! 


As for the first shots, there’s a reason those photos hit the cutting room floor. Please keep the perfect fantasies girls alive by not posting the ones that make them look less than average. 

Gee I wonder why that ugly ass tat isn’t in every picture.:thumbs_do


----------



## miked

*Shhh don't tell anyone *

Here's a pic of the new girl ...


----------



## Footsteps

*That is not fair.*

Now Mike, that is just not fair. I have been married for over three years to a beautiful and wonderful woman and I don't want to get divorced  :teeth: :tongue:


----------



## Fletch Helical

miked said:


> Here's a pic of the new girl ...


That's messed up Mike.... although I will say she has great eyes. Come on shine a little light on that shilouette


----------



## azgreywolf32

*Very nice!*

Thank you for sharing those archeryhistory!!! Now I can see why Martin shooters always seem so distracted! 

Mike, I do believe that photo you posted needs to have the brightness adjusted!  Either that or my eyes are getting worse sooner than I'd hoped. 

LOL, Thanks again!
-AZGREYWOLF


----------



## bigbuck78

Wow- these pictures make me want to shoot a Martin---Smooth lines and nice contoured risers! I am going to start rearranging my office walls so I can make room for this calendar.


----------



## COElkFreak

If I buy a Martin Bow will one of them deliver it?


----------



## shooting3d

*Eyes*

Those are some pretty eyes  
Show us the rest now please


----------



## sagecreek

I think that last one made me go blind!

I can't see a thing!


----------



## Kstigall

Dear MikeD,
At this very moment I'm hoping you stub you're toe very bad.


----------



## shooting3d

*Sage*

that's just tmi i just got a bad visual LOL


----------



## KDS

I think I raised my brace height.


----------



## brbowman

We won't MORE


----------



## c'dn-eh?

GooseHunter Jr said:


> If I buy a Martin Bow will one of them deliver it?


* ME TOO!!!!*


----------



## miked

Kstigall said:


> Dear MikeD,
> At this very moment I'm hoping you stub you're toe very bad.


Bwahahaa


----------



## jeff andreas

*martin girls*

i would have to say KATE FOR SURE PLUS I WORK FOR MARTIN ARCHERY


----------



## PTH

*Yeah right*



c'dn-eh? said:


> * ME TOO!!!!*


They won't I bought three scepters and they still wouldn't:tongue:


----------



## P&YHUNTER

Come on guys. more photos more photos NOW...............


----------



## BowtechAndy

Slippy Field said:


> Is that Kevin Stother's old lady?



Sorry but "old Lady" she is not. When someone say that i think of a woman with frizzy hair that is 3 shades of blonde, a couple of teeth missing and those that aren't are yellow from smoking, boobs that hang to her navel cause she wears no bra and a butt the size of a skidder tire.

Kate is just way to fine to be called someones "old lady" Plus she is intelligent, courageous for starting her own business and down right pleasant.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

lxshooter said:


> Sorry but "old Lady" she is not. When someone say that i think of a woman with frizzy hair that is 3 shades of blonde, a couple of teeth missing and those that aren't are yellow from smoking, boobs that hang to her navel cause she wears no bra and a butt the size of a skidder tire.
> 
> Kate is just way to fine to be called someones "old lady" Plus she is intelligent, courageous for starting her own business and down right pleasant.


Do you renounce all use of expressions that do not have strict interpretations? If you are joking, that is one thing, but good lord, where did you grow up that you would think that when some one asks about someone else's "old lady", you actually thought they inferred that the lady was old? It is called an expression, not to be taken literally, but if you continue to speak English in America, you will find they are quite common and will need to learn to take them as they were intended which is not literal.


----------



## BowtechAndy

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> Do you renounce all use of expressions that do not have strict interpretations? If you are joking, that is one thing, but good lord, where did you grow up that you would think that when some one asks about someone else's "old lady", you actually thought they inferred that the lady was old? It is called an expression, not to be taken literally, but if you continue to speak English in America, you will find they are quite common and will need to learn to take them as they were intended which is not literal.


I never said OLD. What i described is more like some biker chick. Which Kate clearly is not. If i was asking about some guys wife, i would say wife. Not "old lady" It sounds disrespectful and cheap. Kinda like she is owned and not his partner in life.
As for where i was born and raised? Maine. apparently we have more respect for woman around here than where you are from.
As for my english, its just fine.
thanks


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

PTH said:


> They won't I bought three scepters and they still wouldn't:tongue:


I bet you've not bought them at the same time, right?

:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## vermonster13

There's a bow in these pictures? Hadn't noticed them...


----------



## shooting3d

*Sage*

They say they didnt see anybows!!!!!! she sure does have a heck of a ARCH :tongue: ERY form dont you agree LOL


----------



## miked

jeff andreas said:


> i would have to say KATE FOR SURE PLUS I WORK FOR MARTIN ARCHERY


You do?


----------



## miked

These pics are about 20 minutes old.


----------



## BandanaMan

What's wrong with the above picture?

Is it me, or does anyone else see a big stripe down the center of the above photo?


----------



## shooting3d

*pics*

WHY ARE YA HIDING THE GOODS LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ

miked said:


> These pics are about 20 minutes old.


Mike, you better fire the photographer as he takes pics with gray stripes in em, we cant have that!


----------



## huntaholic

Mike,that's just not right. . . . 

Teasing like that. . . . . 

BAD Mike BAD. . .


----------



## miked

Jerry/NJ said:


> Mike, you better fire the photographer as he takes pics with gray stripes in em, we cant have that!


I took those photos !


----------



## tracyskyles

*Mike-Photos*

You did a wonderful job too.


----------



## miked

tracyskyles said:


> You did a wonderful job too.


Thanks 

Now let's actually see a few of you, Tracy.


----------



## miked

More.


----------



## Slippy Field

That Marketing Coordinator at Martin is no dummy!!!!!!!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Hemi

Is the new Martin girl hot or not. 

HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!! for sure.


----------



## c'dn-eh?

Hemi said:


> Is the new Martin girl hot or not.
> 
> HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!! for sure.


*
I CONCUR!!!*


----------



## TexasGuy

*You're right, Slippy, it may be good marketing.....*



Slippy Field said:


> That Marketing Coordinator at Martin is no dummy!!!!!!!  :thumbs_up



.......considering most of us bowhunters are horny old fellers....... 

But on a serious note: it's really a shame that the obvious sex-appeal of these particular women is being used to sell a product like archery equipment.....I know, I know......sex is used to sell damn near everything nowadays..... 

And I'll admit it.....I like to look at their pics as much as anyone! :tongue: 

BUT (and here is the important point) it certainly doesn't motivate me in any way, shape or form to purchase a Martin bow......

The girls are just "eye candy"......nothing more.....

In fact, the argument could be made that the hot chicks TAKE AWAY from noticing the bows at all (like many have said in this thread)......


----------



## Slippy Field

Hemi said:


> Is the new Martin girl hot or not.
> 
> HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!! for sure.


Daddy likey :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911

*She's NO Kate!*

Too skinny, no curves. Curves are IMPORTANT!


----------



## crazy horse

Martin is not using a sexy woman to sell there bow's, they are using her to catch your eye and sell the add. I don't think anyone has bought a Martin bow strickly on the looks of the girl in the add. I myself would rather see a few adds like martins than to see the 1000's of adds mathews crams down your throught about their products. No add has every sold me anything, it may make me take note of the product and brand but I have never bought just because I liked the add.


----------



## ridgerunner

New chick looks hot:thumbs_up 

New Cougar does not:thumbs_do


----------



## buckfeverben

Nice Boots! It certainly doesn't make me want to run out and buy a martin, but she sure does look purdy. =)


----------



## Slippy Field

crazy horse said:


> Martin is not using a sexy woman to sell there bow's, they are using her to catch your eye and sell the add. I don't think anyone has bought a Martin bow strickly on the looks of the girl in the add.


Harvard Business School graduate???


----------



## sagecreek

Martin should have a banner year selling posters for archery shops.


----------



## SSIUV4L

NYBowhunter911 said:



> Too skinny, no curves. Curves are IMPORTANT!


sorry, nothing wrong with the new girl, but i'm with ^this guy
kate is going to be pretty hard to match, much less top. :tongue:


----------



## miked

More?


----------



## Myk

Does she shoot? Can she tune a bow? Have a fishing boat?
There are more important things for us old folks to fantasize about than looks


----------



## BTShooter73

nothing against anyone, but she is not that hot, she is ok!! 

I agree with the guy who said too skinny and no curves


----------



## submerged_finch

BTShooter73 said:


> nothing against anyone, but she is not that hot, she is ok!!
> 
> I agree with the guy who said too skinny and no curves


Lol! She is hot, what are you talking about?


----------



## archeryhistory

Tracy is a Martin shooter and loves archery. We aare also glad to have her as a shooter and include in our advertising. We will post more photos today.


----------



## Myk

archeryhistory said:


> Tracy is a Martin shooter and loves archery. We aare also glad to have her as a shooter and include in our advertising. We will post more photos today.


OK, she would be someone to spend a weekend shooting with. 
How about the fishing boat and tuning my bow?


----------



## BlackoutTSI

I just want to see Sara do the Martin "Cat" pose like on the logo.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Great Thread*

Thanks for a Great Thread!


Tink


----------



## miked

*Martin Website Updates*

You can download Tracy Skyles backgrounds on the Martin website at:
http://www.martinarchery.com/?page=media

Also, I have uploaded a few clips of Tracy shooting a P3 that I took on Saturday. You can get it here.
http://www.martinarchery.com/downs/TracyShots.wmv

Good shooting.


----------



## Myk

Can't...stop...watching...video...


----------



## jpm_mq2

Can you say-punch the trigger.


----------



## mhoff15

i agree with the trigger puching


----------



## archeryhistory

Photo for the Traditional archers.


----------



## archeryhistory

Traditional recurve


----------



## wisconbow

and my wife wonders why I spend so much time on the computer......


----------



## TMan51

Nnnnnn N N :tongue: Nice shoes


----------



## flyfishtn

Makes you want to test your recurve


----------



## oregonelkhunter

Thats it.. I'm selling my bows and buying a recurve. Told the wife to put the house up for sale, we are moving to Walla Walla.... She had the nerve to ask me why


----------



## Brian from GA

No curves??? I've never met, seen, heard of, or anything else about this lady, but... If any of you "she does nothing for me types" ever ran into her in public you'd break your tounge off stepping on it. Maybe it's just that us "curvy" guys like skinny women!


----------



## HC Archery

The last blonde pictured with traditional bows... Sweet Moses!!!

I would have to pick her. All are very attractive to say the least, but she is just stunning.


----------



## fraxff

the last traditional shot is quite good
-mike


----------



## tracyskyles

*Tracy*

I just wanted to respond to a few questions that some may have. I have been into archery now for about 5 years. I started hunting first and then started in the target shooting. I did a few shoots in Redding and Yreka and loved them. I do have a bad habit that I formed when I first started shooting and that is trigger finger. As hard as I have tried to break the habit I still find myself doing it. I am no pro by any means but I love to shoot and will continue to do it regardless of my habits. 
I am a very active person and on top of archery I love to fish, hike, be outdoors and spend time with my family. 
I thank you for all your comments, good and bad.
Have a wonderful day,
Tracy


----------



## Huntin4Elk

OMG..........you boys are so text book pathetic it is funny.






:thumbs_up Cheers. hee hee hee   



BTW................Tracy you are beautiful............no doubt.


----------



## Selil

tracyskyles said:


> I just wanted to respond to a few questions that some may have. I have been into archery now for about 5 years. I started hunting first and then started in the target shooting. I did a few shoots in Redding and Yreka and loved them. I do have a bad habit that I formed when I first started shooting and that is trigger finger. As hard as I have tried to break the habit I still find myself doing it. I am no pro by any means but I love to shoot and will continue to do it regardless of my habits.


Congratulations on the new job. 

It reads like you are a smart, talented, caring young lady. I wouldn't worry to much about your "habits". Pro's call habits techniques when they work. Have fun, laugh a lot, good luck again with the new job.


----------



## Myk

How I broke my bad trigger habit was to get a Tru-Fire X-Caliper and shoot with it using the relax to fire trigger. There are even some shotguns set up like this for clay shooters with trigger problems.

So what kind of fishing boat do you have?  

Just think if they would've listened to me and made you the Martin Girl, H4E.


----------



## mtmedic

*Welcome Tracy*



tracyskyles said:


> I just wanted to respond to a few questions that some may have. I have been into archery now for about 5 years. I started hunting first and then started in the target shooting. I did a few shoots in Redding and Yreka and loved them. I do have a bad habit that I formed when I first started shooting and that is trigger finger. As hard as I have tried to break the habit I still find myself doing it. I am no pro by any means but I love to shoot and will continue to do it regardless of my habits.
> I am a very active person and on top of archery I love to fish, hike, be outdoors and spend time with my family.
> I thank you for all your comments, good and bad.
> Have a wonderful day,
> Tracy


Welcome to AT Tracy. The resources here are endless and the information enormous. I am always reading and sometimes asking for help. I hope you find this place as informative and helpful as I have. Don't let anybody bug ya. For the most part they are just having fun.


----------



## rossarcher34

*yep*



wisconbow said:


> and my wife wonders why I spend so much time on the computer......


I know what you mean, I have been glued to the computer since this thread started. I love Martin Girls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanceswithDingo

Tracey, your beauty has made it downunder.
I had a similar problem as yours, and those that know suggested/recommended a back tension release. The idea of this I found quite scary, but I found a TruBall Sweet-Spot2 Ultra4 release (what a mouthful) It is a well made bt release but has the added security of a safety lever, so as you come to anchor and transfer (use back tension) you depress the thumb safety and its ready to fire as the bt comes in, leading to a total (but controlled) surprise release.
Miked keep those pictures coming, sure beats the Boy Friday in the Bowtech ads :thumbs_up


----------



## Myk

> Myk keep those pictures coming, sure beats the Boy Friday in the Bowtech ads


I only wish I was the one taking the pictures, but I guess that would be miked.


----------



## KEN-813

Myk said:


> I only wish I was the one taking the pictures, but I guess that would be miked.


I'm confused MYK are you wanting to take the Bowtec pictures, or the Martin lol :tongue:


----------



## Mr. October

tracyskyles said:


> I just wanted to respond to a few questions that some may have. I have been into archery now for about 5 years. I started hunting first and then started in the target shooting. I did a few shoots in Redding and Yreka and loved them. I do have a bad habit that I formed when I first started shooting and that is trigger finger. As hard as I have tried to break the habit I still find myself doing it. I am no pro by any means but I love to shoot and will continue to do it regardless of my habits.
> I am a very active person and on top of archery I love to fish, hike, be outdoors and spend time with my family.
> I thank you for all your comments, good and bad.
> Have a wonderful day,
> Tracy


Very cool Tracy. Welcome to AT. You are a beautiful young lady! We need more young folks like yourself (especially of the female persuasion) enjoying the sport of archery.


----------



## Tom D

jpm_mq2 said:


> Can you say-punch the trigger.



WHO THE HECK WAS WATCHING THE TRIGGER!!!!!??????????


----------



## tracyskyles

*Tracy*

I appreciate all of your ideas and suggestions and will definately try some of them. I have always used a strap release and never thought of changing to another one. Another one of my habits. 
Wow, after watching that video no wonder some of you said "Trigger Finger". I guess I needed to watch that to see it myself, yikes. I didn't realize it was that bad, I need to do something about that.
Thank you also for the encouragement you are giving me, I really appreciate it. 
You all have a wonderful day and talk to you again soon.
Tracy
Oh, to answer another question, I had a drift boat for salmon fishing the Rogue River. That is definately my favorite kind of fishing. The fish fight alot harder and longer than any other I have seen. I realize that the ocean has alot of bigger and stronger ones, but I get sea sick so that is out of the question for me.


----------



## Techy

Great thread, keep em coming:tongue:


----------



## miked

fraxff said:


> the last traditional shot is quite good
> -mike


I didn't have anything to do with those, those were before my time


----------



## tldga3

I dont know the lady's name in posts 92 & 93 but she has THE most beutiful lips in the world! She is .... 

I will stop there.:thumbs_up


----------



## tracyskyles

tldga3 said:


> I dont know the lady's name in posts 92 & 93 but she has THE most beutiful lips in the world! She is ....
> 
> I will stop there.:thumbs_up



I believe that her name is Sara and yes she is a very beautiful lady.


----------



## Hemi

Thats a dream catcher for sure.


----------



## PON

PON likes this thread.:thumbs_up


----------



## BandanaMan

Nice!

Very Nice!!

I was once a traditional archer too!


----------



## Mr. October

Huntin4elk said:


> OMG..........you boys are so text book pathetic it is funny.


Hey! I resemble that remark! :teeth:


----------



## Mustang

I agree with others, Kate will be hard to top or match. I think Kate should be the poster lady for Martin and should always be !!!!!!!!!! I want to see more of Kate !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Griller

*The new girl is great.*

:tongue: Wow. Athletic, toned, a shooter. In my book she seems to be the top pick. I want to see the shot that is picked for an actual add! :thumbs_up


----------



## PSEshooter22

*Well*

Those girl are really hot. Do they even shoot. I have herd that the onl martin girl did acually shot?


----------



## P&YHUNTER

Could someone compile a complete page or link to all the martin adds or out takes. They are awesome photos.


----------



## Tim Z

*All I can say is WOW*

I just may have to upset the wife and have crackers get me a Martin. BUT probably not, yes my wife rules the roost


----------



## heelerdog

*Ridiculous!*

Hi Tracy. You'll do a fine job I'm sure.

Seems kind of ridiculous to jump all over Tracy for slapping the trigger. Our sports are in danger and what do some of us do? Start taking cheap shots at someone who potentially can be a big asset in recruiting new shooters, especially of the female persuasion. Don't kid yourself that archery will always be here, it will take work to keep OUR sports around. Any type of shooting is a learned skill. Natural ability is a huge advantage but basically it is a learned skill. To ridicule someone is just stupid, especially when you have a habit in deperate need of unlearning. Time to embrace the positive and tone down the negative. It is called CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## tracyskyles

*Thank you*



heelerdog said:


> Hi Tracy. You'll do a fine job I'm sure.
> 
> Seems kind of ridiculous to jump all over Tracy for slapping the trigger. Our sports are in danger and what do some of us do? Start taking cheap shots at someone who potentially can be a big asset in recruiting new shooters, especially of the female persuasion. Don't kid yourself that archery will always be here, it will take work to keep OUR sports around. Any type of shooting is a learned skill. Natural ability is a huge advantage but basically it is a learned skill. To ridicule someone is just stupid, especially when you have a habit in deperate need of unlearning. Time to embrace the positive and tone down the negative. It is called CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM. Just my two cents worth.




Thank you very much. 
I just got my new bow so I am very excited to start practicing with it and trying out new releases to try to eliminate the habit that I have. I am a little nervous to try some of those releases though, it seems like if you hold it the wrong way they will fire when you are not ready. Anyone have that problem?


----------



## Fletch Helical

tracyskyles said:


> Thank you very much.
> I just got a new bow so I am very excited to start practicing with it and trying out new releases to try to eliminate the habit that I have. I am a little nervous to try some of those releases though, it seems like if you hold it the wrong way they will fire when you are not ready. Anyone have that problem?


Hi Tracy welcome to AT :welcome: the releases you're refering to are not really as scary as alot of people think, they just need to be set properly. They also make ones that have a saftey on them that won't fire until you disengage the saftey. Although I'm sure you won't have a tough time finding anyone to help you shoot  there's a bunch of good threads on here about proper shooting technique and form you can search "back tension" and find a ton of 'em. Good luck with everything :thumbs_up


----------



## tracyskyles

*Releases*



Fletch Helical said:


> Hi Tracy welcome to AT :welcome: the releases you're refering to are not really as scary as alot of people think, they just need to be set properly. They also make ones that have a saftey on them that won't fire until you disengage the saftey. Although I'm sure you won't have a tough time finding anyone to help you shoot  there's a bunch of good threads on here about proper shooting technique and form you can search "back tension" and find a ton of 'em. Good luck with everything :thumbs_up



Thank you for your response. Have a wonderful day and Holiday season


----------



## Fletch Helical

tracyskyles said:


> Thank you for your response. Have a wonderful day and Holiday season


You too


----------



## kennie

*tracy*

its about time they get some one whose is not blonde!! . you look good to me. just my 2cents :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## tracyskyles

*Blonde*



kennie said:


> its about time they get some one whose is not blonde!! . you look good to me. just my 2cents :thumbs_up :tongue:



I am definately not a blonde, thank you. I know many people have different preferences though which is fine. I think a person can be beautiful with brown, blonde or red hair. I think what matters is the person that they truely are.
Thank you again.
Tracy


----------



## submerged_finch

Tracy what bow did you get?! Or did I miss somthin?


----------



## vermonster13

The woman are all very nice but it takes more than hot pics to sell bows. All the companys chasing hoyt's 60% market share will tell you that. Though I really do like the Martin approach to advertising, to bad some of the mags they advertise in retouch some of their pics to make them less suggestive.


----------



## Wally_Bob

i wanna see more kate. 

she will always get my vote.


----------



## archeryhistory

The only magazine that touched ad photos was Bowhunter Magazine. No other magazine that ran the ad had a problem with the ads. There was one Canadian Bowhunter magazine that said they would not run any ad of a woman drawing a bow back due to the look of a womans chest at full draw. I told them never to bother me again. Also Traditional Bowhunter wanted the girls in a suit. I also told them they did not need to call again.
The only company that ever had 60% of the archery market was Bear Archery in the 1960's. No company has anything even close to that now.
All the Out Take photos we have posted on this thread are untouched.


----------



## mathews4life

*single?*

i read through this thread pretty fast so i dont know if you already said this, but tracy, i think you and i should go to a movie and ill even treat you to a nice dinner     :teeth: so how bout it?


----------



## Fletch Helical

archeryhistory said:


> The only magazine that touched ad photos was Bowhunter Magazine. No other magazine that ran the ad had a problem with the ads. There was one Canadian Bowhunter magazine that said they would not run any ad of a woman drawing a bow back due to the look of a womans chest at full draw. I told them never to bother me again. Also Traditional Bowhunter wanted the girls in a suit. I also told them they did not need to call again.
> The only company that ever had 60% of the archery market was Bear Archery in the 1960's. No company has anything even close to that now.
> All the Out Take photos we have posted on this thread are untouched.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## vermonster13

My appologies if I upset you archeryhistory. The Hoyt numbers I read recently can't remember where but if I find it again I will post it. And my magazine mention wasn't an attack on the ads more of a statement of how politically correct some magazines can be. As I said, I like them.


----------



## archeryhistory

vermonster13 said:


> My appologies if I upset you archeryhistory. The Hoyt numbers I read recently can't remember where but if I find it again I will post it. And my magazine mention wasn't an attack on the ads more of a statement of how politically correct some magazines can be. As I said, I like them.


Please don't misunderstand mr. I am not upset with anyone. Most the magazines to a fine job but some have information in articles that are totally incorrect. Bow reviews in some are all positive rather than an actual review as you would see in other industries. Norb Mullhany is one of the best at doing detailed reports and I wish there were more like him.
I use to advertise with Traditional Bowhunter each month but instead run a recurve ad in each Bowhunter Magazine instead. It has been much better for ssales so in a way they did me a favor. We do also run traditional ads in most other archery magazines and TV.
Glad to have you on archerytalk.


----------



## Pro60

Tracy are you going to shoot vegas? or will you be in the martin booth?


----------



## BowtechAndy

Boy oh boy. If i wasn't happily married i would find Tracy hard to resist. She is a very attractive lady. Long dark hair, beautiful skin and those jeans   

woops, almost forgot, i am happily married


----------



## rembrandt

Huntin4elk said:


> OMG..........you boys are so text book pathetic it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up Cheers. hee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> BTW................Tracy you are beautiful............no doubt.


You know what.......you are 100% right! Sex sells and we are eat up with the dumb butt when it comes to sexy gals. Look at all the posts on here about the Martin girl. Us menfolk are rather dense sometimes and thats most of the time when a pretty girl is presented to us. I love to look at them but I can't remember why!


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

OK ,I,m going to hear about this but I have to say it.Guys,you need to get out more often!Granted..these girls aren,t butt ugly....but....they aren,t all that either!What do they have to offer besides an arched back in some cheese cake photo?Are they good mothers?Do they cheat?Are they honest?Can they pray?All in all ...most of them aren,t THAT hot!!For me,it takes alot more than a pretty face and daisy dukes to turn my head.I,ve been with girls that looked like they just tripped and fell out of a playboy magazine but out of the bedroom they didn,t really have much else to offer.They were so self involveed with guys going on and on about their looks that they never bothered to develope a personality,opinions,or anything else.I,m sure these are nice girls.Hopefully they have something going on upstairs and in the heart...otherwise they might as well be in some skank magazine..probebly would pay more.OK...you can all hate me and call me names mow.


----------



## Spreggy

Jees Hvymetal, you sure can get all serious my friend. We're just looking at the girlies. Few people will disagree with you, but this poster girl stuff is all done as tongue-in-cheek fantasy anyways, in any industry. It's not "real", nobody holds a bow that way at any clubs I've seen. (backwards, between their shirt lumps) I'm sure these girls have fine personalities.


----------



## tracyskyles

*Shoot*



Pro60 said:


> Tracy are you going to shoot vegas? or will you be in the martin booth?



I cannot answer that as of now, but will keep you posted as soon as I know.


----------



## tracyskyles

*Response*



hvymetalcowboy said:


> OK ,I,m going to hear about this but I have to say it.Guys,you need to get out more often!Granted..these girls aren,t butt ugly....but....they aren,t all that either!What do they have to offer besides an arched back in some cheese cake photo?Are they good mothers?Do they cheat?Are they honest?Can they pray?All in all ...most of them aren,t THAT hot!!For me,it takes alot more than a pretty face and daisy dukes to turn my head.I,ve been with girls that looked like they just tripped and fell out of a playboy magazine but out of the bedroom they didn,t really have much else to offer.They were so self involveed with guys going on and on about their looks that they never bothered to develope a personality,opinions,or anything else.I,m sure these are nice girls.Hopefully they have something going on upstairs and in the heart...otherwise they might as well be in some skank magazine..probebly would pay more.OK...you can all hate me and call me names mow.


Just a little response to your comment.
I won't go into to much detail, but I do have a wonderful daughter that is 9 years old. She is smart, kind and caring and she gets great grades in school. I work full time and go to school part time. 
I do not take the time worrying about the way I look and I teach my child that looks do not matter, it is what is inside of a person that truely matters. My daughter knows that I have always wanted to try to model, whether it be modeling clothes, shoes or whatever (never nude though) and she has always wanted to model herself. Her and I love archery and I have shot a Martin for quite a while now so I fineally got the opportunity to do ads for Martin. I believe that by doing these ads I am showing my child that if you truely want something and you are always told it is out of your reach, you can accomplish it with the love and strength from your family.
By the way, my daughter and I pray together every night.


----------



## tracyskyles

*Bow*



submerged_finch said:


> Tracy what bow did you get?! Or did I miss somthin?


I got a new P3, it is wonderful


----------



## hockeyhead

:thumbs_up Word up on those Martin Girls!:whoo: :bounce:


----------



## PSEshooter22

*Tracy*

Did you just start shootin? Do you hunt?


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Martin Girls*

Being a model contrary to popular belief, does not mean you are: a cheater, unintelligent, UN-Godly, etc. What you and the rest of the world is seeing in an ad, is a photo of a bow as well as a woman. Are the Martin girls pretty? That is for each individual to decide on their own. Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes. Thank goodness for that, I sure would hate for all of us in the world to look the same.

Being the Martin girl was so much fun, and I enjoyed meeting so many wonderful people. You all have been wonderful! Tracy will do a great job, be nice to her guys!!!!!

Kate


----------



## RecordKeeper

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Being a model contrary to popular belief, does not mean you are: a cheater, unintelligent, UN-Godly, etc. What you and the rest of the world is seeing in an ad, is a photo of a bow as well as a woman. Are the Martin girls pretty? That is for each individual to decide on their own. Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes. Thank goodness for that, I sure would hate for all of us in the world to look the same.
> 
> Being the Martin girl was so much fun, and I enjoyed meeting so many wonderful people. You all have been wonderful! Tracy will do a grate job, be nice to her guys!!!!!
> 
> Kate


The batton has passed, and Kate moves on to other ventures with the integrity that brings true class to the Martin girl legend!:thumbs_up 

Good luck in your new venture, Kate 

Chris


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Spreggy said:


> Jees Hvymetal, you sure can get all serious my friend. We're just looking at the girlies. Few people will disagree with you, but this poster girl stuff is all done as tongue-in-cheek fantasy anyways, in any industry. It's not "real", nobody holds a bow that way at any clubs I've seen. (backwards, between their shirt lumps) I'm sure these girls have fine personalities.



Some of us know Cowboy and understand his comments.


He meant no disrespect to the Martin Girls..............his comments were more from the heart. Unlike some of the boys here. LOL


----------



## PopeShawnPaul

Harley Rider said:


> Gee I wonder why that ugly ass tat isn’t in every picture.:thumbs_do



I agree Harley. Nothing says classy like a good old arm band tat. :thumbs_do


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

*Don,t expect an apology from me!*

Of course I ment no direspect at all towards the "models" in Martins mag.I,m sure they have wonderfull personalities.I,m glad to see at least one of them shares her love of archery with her daughter.I do the same with my sons.But then...you won,t see my sons holding a bow in playgirl.You may see them in the olimpics shooting a bow though some day.I usually try to set much higher goals in life and hopefully my sons will do the same.You can have it any way you want it in your world,thats whats great about America.In my world I hear women wanting to be known for more than their racks.I listen to them and pass it on to my boys. Despite the popular opinion...not all guys are pigs.And not all dads are raising little piggy boys either.But thats just my world.I,m fine with the fact that my sons and I are this way.I don,t go to strip bars either.And I,m not gay!!!Thats great that your daughter is following your footsteps.I,m positive that many guys here are now doing the math to see how long they have to wait to see her half nude as well.It,s a job though right?I guess SOMEBODY has to do it.Keep up the good work and God bless you.Looks like you have a big fan base.Don,t let what I say bother you.I,m just a guy.Plus....I shoot a Hoyt,they have nice adds too.


----------



## sticbow

*Opinion*

Just my humble opinion(which with $2.00 will buy a cup of coffee)

Makes me wonder, does someone buy a bow because of the girl holding the bow? must be something wrong with the product.......or the buyer,


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

sticbow said:


> Just my humble opinion(which with $2.00 will buy a cup of coffee)
> 
> Makes me wonder, does someone buy a bow because of the girl holding the bow? must be something wrong with the product.......or the buyer,


Do people buy beer because of talking frogs? Do hot models at car shows sell cars? Probably not, but they both gain attention for the product, just like the Martin ads do. In that respect, I think they are effective. No, no one is going to buy the bow because of the girl, but lots of people may look at Martin because they look at the ad and remember the product when they go to look.


----------



## 3.0l

wait...




ya'll dont buy your beer because the frogs said so? :embara:


----------



## tracyskyles

*Hunting*



PSEshooter22 said:


> Did you just start shootin? Do you hunt?


I have been shooting for about 5 years now and yes I do hunt.


----------



## HC Archery

*MORE PICS PLEASE... pretty please!!!!*

Let's cut the "**** chat" and post more pics!!! LOL

Seriously, we need some pics posted.


----------



## Fletch Helical

sticbow said:


> Just my humble opinion(which with $2.00 will buy a cup of coffee)
> 
> Makes me wonder, does someone buy a bow because of the girl holding the bow? must be something wrong with the product.......or the buyer,


Or that people buy a brand of bow because their ads show a certan amount of the most wins or top 3 finishes in the ASA or IBO because they have some of the top shooters in the world shooting their bows? Is it really just the bow that is the factor? That's like saying Michael Jordan wouldn't have scored as many points per game if he was wearing a different jersey, or Tiger Woods wouldn't be the golfer that he is if he wasn't wearing Nike products. Let's assume a you have a set of the best golf clubs on the market and Tiger Woods goes to Wal-Mart and buys a set of golf clubs and asks if you want to play a round of golf with you using your clubs and him using the Wal Mart clubs for $5000 a hole do you think your top of the line clubs will give you an edge and take him up on it? Take any top shooter and put brand "x" bow in their hand do you think they'll shoot any worse? 
I don't understand why people have such a hard time with this, regardless of who the girl in the Martin ads may be if they're and archer.. they're an archer plain and simple. What does it matter what they do as far as a job? If someone is a lawyer and you dislike lawyers in general guess it only makes sense to assume they're a bad person right? If Tyra Banks took up archery does it make her a bad person because she modeled for Victoria's Secret. I don't see anyone bashing Geena Davis for shooting a bow because they hated the movie "Beetle Juice". The bottom line is if a person shoots a bow and enjoys the sport what's all the hassle about? The sport needs more people encouraging and promoting the sport and to participate in it, not bashing them for doing a job. There is a ton of pics on the hottest archer thread that probably everyone on this site have seen, with pics that aren't that much different then the Martin ads and nobody makes a fuss over. I've never met Kate and probably will never meet Tracy either, in fact I never met a member on here who was a soldier in Iraq and was looking for help and support to try and get an archery club going for some of the soldiers so they can try and enjoy a little something from home and even get new people into the sport. However a number of people on here (myself included), corporations, and manufacurers did what they could to try and help other archers out. The bottom line is that we need more encouragement in the sport not bashing, simple as that:beer:


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Have we been bashing these girls?I don,t want anyone to think I,m bashing the martin girls.I agree our sport needs help in areas.How is showing your ta-tas helping anyone/Or promoting anything else but your face and of course..your ta-tas.Please forgive me if I,m not tripping over my tounge like the rest of the guys here.I,m all for women.Love them!Especially those whos IQ is larger than her bra size.The world needs good strong smart women role models.If thats who and what these girls are about,more power to them!On the other hand...the ones simply stripping down and contorting in photos for a mans pleasure and for the entire world to see are a dime a dozen.Playboy,swank,skank,martin...what does it matter.Buy this product cause I,m pretty and have big boobs?Sorry sweetie!You have nothing to do with the product.It,s toilet art.Sex sells.Big deal.So does workmanship.So does word of mouth.I actually enjoy the Martin bows.I,ve shot their bow before.They can stand on their own.Do what you want.Let your daughter do it too.Hey...Before the day is over I,m sure the thread will have 20,000 lookers.Good for her!!How much did that pay?Does the daughter get to read all the guys comments too?Sorry if I don,t respect what they do.Sorry if I teach my sons the differance between a WOMAN and a PRODUCT SELLING PROP.I still say Martin has a great line of bows and the girls aren,t all that.Stick with the bow and find a truly new and creative way to reach your customers instead of the same old skanky photos everybody else is using.If they really want to show the world how hot they are try skank.com I still bet it pays more.


----------



## Mr. October

hvymetalcowboy said:


> Have we been bashing these girls?I don,t want anyone to think I,m bashing the martin girls.I agree our sport needs help in areas.How is showing your ta-tas helping anyone/Or promoting anything else but your face and of course..your ta-tas.Please forgive me if I,m not tripping over my tounge like the rest of the guys here.I,m all for women.Love them!Especially those whos IQ is larger than her bra size.The world needs good strong smart women role models.If thats who and what these girls are about,more power to them!On the other hand...the ones simply stripping down and contorting in photos for a mans pleasure and for the entire world to see are a dime a dozen.Playboy,swank,skank,martin...what does it matter.Buy this product cause I,m pretty and have big boobs?Sorry sweetie!You have nothing to do with the product.It,s toilet art.Sex sells.Big deal.So does workmanship.So does word of mouth.I actually enjoy the Martin bows.I,ve shot their bow before.They can stand on their own.Do what you want.Let your daughter do it too.Hey...Before the day is over I,m sure the thread will have 20,000 lookers.Good for her!!How much did that pay?Does the daughter get to read all the guys comments too?Sorry if I don,t respect what they do.Sorry if I teach my sons the differance between a WOMAN and a PRODUCT SELLING PROP.I still say Martin has a great line of bows and the girls aren,t all that.Stick with the bow and find a truly new and creative way to reach your customers instead of the same old skanky photos everybody else is using.If they really want to show the world how hot they are try skank.com I still bet it pays more.



Cowboy . . . if you don't care for the ads don't look at them. But you've OBVIOUSLY gone through this thread based on you comments. If this method of advertising isn't your cup of tea . . . well . . . then don't buy the products advertised and ignore them. But the fact of the matter is MOST print or tv based ads, at some point, involve sex. In this case, (as in most) it is used as an attention getter. Nobody is suggesting anyone buy a product based on the fact that a pretty girl is using it. This would be as dumb as buying a bow based on statistics that it can shoot so many fps. There are dozens of advertisements for archery companies in hunting magazines. Most feature a big picture of the bow. The bows are generic. 31-38" ATA, 80% letoff, 7-7.5" brace height, etc. & so forth. After while you just ignore them. If I flip through a hunting magazine and see a young lady like Kate or Tracy I stop and look at the ad. I look at the WHOLE ad not just the girl. That is the point.

Just because a woman models a bow with a little sex appeal (or any other sort of modelling including Playboy) doesn't make her stupid, undesireable, or less of a person. Additionally, a man LOOKING at a picture of a beautiful woman doesn't make him some kind of basal animal either. The fact of life is the human sex drive is as compelling to the human life cycle as the need for food, water, and shelter. 

And just because I look at magazine ads with pretty girls doesn't mean I don't respect woman either. I couldn't imagine spending my life with someone who doesn't have two brain cells to rub together. I like pretty and SMART woman. Heck, Kate Robinson is now the founder of her own archery company! How cool is that!


----------



## Fletch Helical

Basically it's advertising just like anything else that's all it is, period pure marketing regardless of the strategy, just like the most top wins etc. Car companies do it,food companies do it just about all companies do it one way or another. There are a ton of commerecials that have attractive women in them. When the Martin ads first came out this board was flooded with threads about peoples morals, beliefs, etc with bashing and praise. Which is what it all comes down to, look at PETA there's an orginazation that trys to force their beliefs on whoever they can their whole organization stems from their beliefs, regardless of what anybody thinks or says that's their beliefs (I think most problems arise due to peoples conflicting beliefs but that's neither here nor there). Now everyone is entitled to their opinion and their beliefs and I'm not making any accusations to you Cowboy or anyone on here but what's the sense in discussing if someone is all that or not regardless if theyre a Martin girl or not, I try to subscribe to the "if you don't have anything nice to say" line of thought. I will say I don't believe it's fair to start bringing someones son or daughter into a discussion and wondering what footsteps they're going to follow but that's just my opinon. However that's just my opinon and we can all have them and we can agree to disagree as well. Nobody who's a parent says "when my kid gets older I hope he/she becomes a drug addict or alchololic" but there's people who do go down that road. I have nothing against you Cowboy (how can I we've never met) so rather than judge you or anybody I try to help when I can and have fun here the rest of the time. Also I'm not trying to stand up for anyone either however just like alot of arguments or bashing on any of the threads on AT alot boils down to beliefs. Ex. "my bow is better than yours" "Hoyts better than "x"" "fixed better than mechanicals" it's half opinions and half beliefs I say we welcome other archers here, help when we can, and try to relax and have fun the rest of the time. Cheers:beer:


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Yeah...you,re right.Good job girls!By the way..I didn,t bring anybodys child into it,the model did.I,m not a hater.Thanks for allowing me to view any thread I want to.Thanks for letting me have an opinion.I don,t think she,s stupid at all.Heck...her pics are probebly hanging in half the muffler shops and three quarters of truck stop bathrooms all across America.Mines not.And either would my daughters.Live and let live right?Thats what makes America so great.We are all allowed to have opinions.You can,t wait to see the next martin girl in all her ta-ta swinging glory.I think it,s tired at best.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. October

hvymetalcowboy said:


> Yeah...you,re right.Good job girls!By the way..I didn,t bring anybodys child into it,the model did.I,m not a hater.Thanks for allowing me to view any thread I want to.Thanks for letting me have an opinion.I don,t think she,s stupid at all.Heck...her pics are probebly hanging in half the muffler shops and three quarters of truck stop bathrooms all across America.Mines not.And either would my daughters.Live and let live right?Thats what makes America so great.We are all allowed to have opinions.You can,t wait to see the next martin girl in all her ta-ta swinging glory.I think it,s tired at best.:thumbs_up


hvymetalcowboy . . . you are certainly entitled to express your opinion here like everyone else. It would only be nice if you did it with an open mind . . . like everyone else.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Ok


----------



## swerve

AMEN brother, Amen:thumbs_up :thumbs_up 






Mr. October said:


> Cowboy . . . if you don't care for the ads don't look at them. But you've OBVIOUSLY gone through this thread based on you comments. If this method of advertising isn't your cup of tea . . . well . . . then don't buy the products advertised and ignore them. But the fact of the matter is MOST print or tv based ads, at some point, involve sex. In this case, (as in most) it is used as an attention getter. Nobody is suggesting anyone buy a product based on the fact that a pretty girl is using it. This would be as dumb as buying a bow based on statistics that it can shoot so many fps. There are dozens of advertisements for archery companies in hunting magazines. Most feature a big picture of the bow. The bows are generic. 31-38" ATA, 80% letoff, 7-7.5" brace height, etc. & so forth. After while you just ignore them. If I flip through a hunting magazine and see a young lady like Kate or Tracy I stop and look at the ad. I look at the WHOLE ad not just the girl. That is the point.
> 
> Just because a woman models a bow with a little sex appeal (or any other sort of modelling including Playboy) doesn't make her stupid, undesireable, or less of a person. Additionally, a man LOOKING at a picture of a beautiful woman doesn't make him some kind of basal animal either. The fact of life is the human sex drive is as compelling to the human life cycle as the need for food, water, and shelter.
> 
> And just because I look at magazine ads with pretty girls doesn't mean I don't respect woman either. I couldn't imagine spending my life with someone who doesn't have two brain cells to rub together. I like pretty and SMART woman. Heck, Kate Robinson is now the founder of her own archery company! How cool is that!


----------



## ka_key02

*Good for you!!!*

I like you, you have class. You could have taken offence and responded to his attitude but you didn't. Tracy... You have my vote any day. Good luck with that new release.





tracyskyles said:


> Just a little response to your comment.
> I won't go into to much detail, but I do have a wonderful daughter that is 9 years old. She is smart, kind and caring and she gets great grades in school. I work full time and go to school part time.
> I do not take the time worrying about the way I look and I teach my child that looks do not matter, it is what is inside of a person that truely matters. My daughter knows that I have always wanted to try to model, whether it be modeling clothes, shoes or whatever (never nude though) and she has always wanted to model herself. Her and I love archery and I have shot a Martin for quite a while now so I fineally got the opportunity to do ads for Martin. I believe that by doing these ads I am showing my child that if you truely want something and you are always told it is out of your reach, you can accomplish it with the love and strength from your family.
> By the way, my daughter and I pray together every night.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

You have class?You can tell that from the pics?wow.Maybe I should take another peek.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Took a peek.Compleatly missed the classy part.Sorry!!!


----------



## submerged_finch

hvymetalcowboy said:


> Took a peek.Compleatly missed the classy part.Sorry!!!


Dude. She's on the board, talking to us, telling us about herself, and she's really nice. What's your deal? That's just rude.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Personally I think plastering her pics on this thread without asking first is rude.Then being judged "hot" or "not" is pretty rude also.Like you tell me.If you don,t like the pics don,t look.If you don,t like my responce don,t read it.By posting her pics for all to see she is open for such comments.Rather they be 99% "nice rack lady"or not.She has put herself out there for the whole world to see and comment on.So shes got your support and not mine.Oh well..life goes on.You can sit there thinking shes the hottest thing since sliced bread.I can think shes not hot and I wouldn,t give her the time of day.To each his own.I personally like the real thing up close and personal.Mags really don,t do much for me.Maybe it,s as close as some of you can get to a real girl without getting pepper sprayed.When I get ready to buy a new bow I,ll look at the adds and make up my mind.Go back and read what some of the guys said.But I,m the rude one?Keep in mind,I,m sure they would have alot more "non rude" things to say about this lady of all classy ladies if this wasn,t a site that prevented all her supporters from saying what they really want to say.Bet none of it would be rude huh?Bet she,d be proud to let her daughter read it too.Who cares what I have to say?Go get your pics of her and dream on my good man.Don,t come gunnin for this cowboy just because I think the adds are tired and tacky.


----------



## tracyskyles

*That is alright with me*



hvymetalcowboy said:


> Took a peek.Compleatly missed the classy part.Sorry!!!



I do not mind cowboy, after all we have our own opinions. Like I said, I do and have not ever pose nude in any way. I am very open and honest with my child and do not hide the things that happen in life from her. She knows that I do model and she has also modeled, she has seen my pictures and since I am fully clothed and always will be, I do not think that they are harmful to her. I do have goals in life that go far beyond modeling and so does my child. I am happy to hear that you and your son's have a great relationship and so do my daughter and I. The only reason that I brought her into the thread earlier was to try to answer your question of if I was a mother. I did not do it to have you make me sound like I was raising a child that was going to turn up half nude on the cover of a magazine somewhere. I myself was taught not to judge people, especially if I do not know them and that is what I am teaching my child.
Have a wonderful day,
Tracy


----------



## shooting3d

*Tracy*



tracyskyles said:


> I do not mind cowboy, after all we have our own opinions. Like I said, I do and have not ever pose nude in any way. I am very open and honest with my child and do not hide the things that happen in life from her. She knows that I do model and she has also modeled, she has seen my pictures and since I am fully clothed and always will be, I do not think that they are harmful to her. I do have goals in life that go far beyond modeling and so does my child. I am happy to hear that you and your son's have a great relationship and so do my daughter and I. The only reason that I brought her into the thread earlier was to try to answer your question of if I was a mother. I did not do it to have you make me sound like I was raising a child that was going to turn up half nude on the cover of a magazine somewhere. I myself was taught not to judge people, especially if I do not know them and that is what I am teaching my child.
> Have a wonderful day,
> Tracy


Well put Tracy,hey opinions are like arrrzzzholes everybody got 1 ,Hell maybe 2 LOL.Hey just keep doing what you wanna do.Heck i don't know too many guys that don't look at the adds,Pics. or what ever.I dint ever remember anyone saying anything about Kate,Sara ect.... but good things don't take anything to heart sweetie ,Just do and say what you want. HEY THATS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## PSEshooter22

*That is cool*

It is cool that martin has pickes a girl that is very pretty.But also shoots. What kind if bow do you shoot? And what class do you shoot?


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Listen.Bottom line is I could care less what this girl does.I,ve been bowhunting over 20 yrs.Been reading bowhunting mags. just as long.I always found it to be a special world.One set apart from the rest.The truck mags the bike and racing mags....every where you turned it was the same tired old crap.Start out with what on its own was a good product and its not an add that a man can relate to unless you include some half nude chick.But not my bowhunting magazines.They still had class.It was meat and taters and by God I loved it that way.:hail: Then Wolfgang brings me an issue I hadn,t read yet one day and says"Dad,why did Martin start using these stupid girly pictures in their bow adds.""Do you think Hoyts gonna start using naked girls in their adds?" Jee son ,lets hope not.I don,t want to start shooting Onidas again.You can,t find ANYONE to work on those in Colorado.I guess it,s a free world.Martin can go girl on girl for all I care.And whats her name can become Martin girl of the year,God bless her heart.And you can put her photo somewhere where your wives can,t find em and I can go back to Mutantville where I belong.It,s been a hoot fellas,but now it,s gettin mad and personal.Sorry for that.I don,t care for her looks or the add but then again I don,t shoot that bow so I can skip the add.See ya!


----------



## heelerdog

WOW this one got a bit rowdy.:fencing: 

Tracy did you say you shoot Redding and Yreka?


----------



## heavyarrow

Kind of sad that a thread that starts out with good intentions to show the new girl for the ad campaign has turned into such contraversy.


----------



## tracyskyles

*Shoot*



PSEshooter22 said:


> It is cool that martin has pickes a girl that is very pretty.But also shoots. What kind if bow do you shoot? And what class do you shoot?



I shoot a P3.


----------



## sticbow

*What next*

Maybe "Bob" shooting a bow? ahhh what the heck bring it on.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Thats my fault so I need to step up here.I never ment for it to get that personal.For so many years,bowhunting mags were void of these types of adds.I always found that to be very refreshing.You hear from so many women that guys only see women in that light,like a piece of meat displayed for a mans viewing pleasure."all men are pigs""they think with the wrong head,etc. Women swear they want it differant,and that we should be teaching our sons differantly.I have been.There are so many mags out there that go that route.I enjoyed the fact that at least bowhunting mags seemed to be able to do without it.I guess thats just not the case anymore.I guess Martin feels it can only reach us in that manner.Thats too bad.I guess it,s over now and I,ll just have to get used to the fact that in a few years the entire mag will be full of these types of adds.Apparently many of you guys are very happy about that idea and it looks like Martin leads the way.Pull outs coming next?Scratch and sniff?It ,s majority rules.So....more power to you.I,m sure you are a wonderfull mother and a good person.I could have slowed down a bit and found a much better way to get my point accross than letting it get personal.For that I,m sorry.I do that now and again and it,s something I need to work on.My feelings that I could personally do without it when reading bowhunting magazines will not change.It was good while it lasted.Bowhunting mags are now just another mens mag that proves we are all little boys with one thing one our mind,we are all the same and there is truly only one way to get and hold our attention.My public apology to you.Time to leave this one alone.


----------



## tracyskyles

heelerdog said:


> WOW this one got a bit rowdy.:fencing:
> 
> Tracy did you say you shoot Redding and Yreka?


Yes, I shot the Yreka shoot 2 times about 3 and 4 years ago and the Redding shoot the year after. I had a set back though and was not able to shoot for a while because I had 2 surgeries on my left shoulder and carpal tunnel surgery in my left hand. It has taken me a while to get the strength back in my arm but, I am slowly getting better. I guess when they say "patience is a virtue" they are right on in my case. I have had a hard time not being able to shoot as much as before, but I am working myself up to it again. I love going to those shoots. I think that Redding had to be my favorite, even though it was very hot out that day, I would love to do it again and this time take my daughter. (nothing against Yreka because I cannot wait to do that one again either) I just prefered Redding


----------



## tracyskyles

*Thank you*



hvymetalcowboy said:


> Thats my fault so I need to step up here.I never ment for it to get that personal.For so many years,bowhunting mags were void of these types of adds.I always found that to be very refreshing.You hear from so many women that guys only see women in that light,like a piece of meat displayed for a mans viewing pleasure."all men are pigs""they think with the wrong head,etc. Women swear they want it differant,and that we should be teaching our sons differantly.I have been.There are so many mags out there that go that route.I enjoyed the fact that at least bowhunting mags seemed to be able to do without it.I guess thats just not the case anymore.I guess Martin feels it can only reach us in that manner.Thats too bad.I guess it,s over now and I,ll just have to get used to the fact that in a few years the entire mag will be full of these types of adds.Apparently many of you guys are very happy about that idea and it looks like Martin leads the way.Pull outs coming next?Scratch and sniff?It ,s majority rules.So....more power to you.I,m sure you are a wonderfull mother and a good person.I could have slowed down a bit and found a much better way to get my point accross than letting it get personal.For that I,m sorry.I do that now and again and it,s something I need to work on.My feelings that I could personally do without it when reading bowhunting magazines will not change.It was good while it lasted.Bowhunting mags are now just another mens mag that proves we are all little boys with one thing one our mind,we are all the same and there is truly only one way to get and hold our attention.My public apology to you.Time to leave this one alone.



Thank you very much cowboy, but like I said you are able to have your own opinion. Believe it or not, I do understand where you are coming from and I do not think you are in the wrong to display your opinions, everyone does. The part that just bothered me, like I said, was the part where my child got brought into it. I also understand how a little comment (opinion) can get out of hand and then emotions get involved and before you know it the whole thing has blown up in to something that it shouldn't have. Believe it or not it takes a big person to do a public apology and admit when they may have said or done something wrong. So if I wore a hat, I would tip it to you with respect and appreciation. 
Thank you again for the apology, it is accepted from me.


----------



## Fletch Helical

Actually I remenber seeing a bowhunting mag that had an article that showed different ads from the past with women in them. Alot of lure manufacturers have used them there was a series a while back that had a girl in alot less than the Martin ads have on. Even Tink's has one out now that shows a half dressed girl in the bedroom or something along those lines and under the pic it say something like "face it you're not that much different from a buck" or something to that effect. I mean the Marin ads are not showing naked women a pair of shorts or a tank top but are those an uncommon article of clothing. Or a pic of a woman at full draw I don't think is offensive I mean let's face it unless a girl is wearing a turtleneck sweater that is 3 sizes too big there's gonna be certian features that stand out go to just about any archery shoot in the middle of the summer and you'll see the same things. Just a change of times, there was a point where if a woman showed her knees it was provocative, or look at bathing suits, fashions and styles are always changing and alot (maybe not all) of the pics that Martin has are todays style clothing and a girl shooting a bow. BTW Cowboy Tracy is right it does take alot for someone to respond the way you have in your later posts. :thumbs_up :beer:


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Tracy,that wasn,t expected but it was well recieved.I humbely accept and take my hat off to you.Even more so because you claim to understand my point.Sorry it took a wrong turn.I stiil feel the same about the adds.And as a father trying to break the mold with my sons,I,m proud that they are bothered by this type of ad aproach.I,m not the type of dad who yells stupid crap out of the window at women and I,m not raising that type of son.My boys were hurt in the divorce.I get help for them because I don,t want them to have negative feelings toward women because of all the pain their mother put them through.I also refuse to raise sons who could see your pic in this months issue and say the types of things that seem to automatically come out of most mens mouths.I,m doing my best,it,s not so easy when when it creeps into every part of your life,now even bowhunting can,t do without it.Again,Tracy,it was never about you as a person.


----------



## Joel C

*just in case anyone missed this one*

Hottie Holidays!


----------



## tracyskyles

*Thank you*



hvymetalcowboy said:


> Tracy,that wasn,t expected but it was well recieved.I humbely accept and take my hat off to you.Even more so because you claim to understand my point.Sorry it took a wrong turn.I stiil feel the same about the adds.And as a father trying to break the mold with my sons,I,m proud that they are bothered by this type of ad aproach.I,m not the type of dad who yells stupid crap out of the window at women and I,m not raising that type of son.My boys were hurt in the divorce.I get help for them because I don,t want them to have negative feelings toward women because of all the pain their mother put them through.I also refuse to raise sons who could see your pic in this months issue and say the types of things that seem to automatically come out of most mens mouths.I,m doing my best,it,s not so easy when when it creeps into every part of your life,now even bowhunting can,t do without it.Again,Tracy,it was never about you as a person.


Thank you again, it is wonderful that you are raising your son's the way you are. Sorry about the divorce, I know how hard that can be on the children and the adults involved. I wish the best of luck to you and your children. 
Happy Holidays and have a wonderful day,
Tracy


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Same to you and yours. Cowboy-n-sons


----------



## heelerdog

It's really nice to see this thing come full circle. Glad to see everyone has calmed down, made up whatever.


----------



## archeryhistory

This is a great shot of Sara but the outfit did'nt fit for an ad.


----------



## archeryhistory

Sara wanted to take a picture with her puppy for her own collection. It would be fun to start a thread with archers and their pets.


----------



## archeryhistory

This is another one that may make a good calendar shot.


----------



## shooting3d

*Sara Ashley*

I still think she is one of the hottest one posted.They all are beautiful,but Sara is just Hot:flame: :flame: And whom i may offend Sorry. I just wish she'd get on here sometime to chat LOL
KEEP EM COMMING
JOHN


----------



## shooting3d

*Pics*



archeryhistory said:


> Sara wanted to take a picture with her puppy for her own collection. It would be fun to start a thread with archers and their pets.


Sara cute puppy not as cute as ur self LOL

H4E probably has the prettiest pic with her lab


----------



## brbowman

:drool: :jaw:


----------



## HC Archery

Thank you Terry!!!!

Sara is incredible!!! Always has been my favorite.


----------



## Slippy Field

archeryhistory said:


> This is another one that may make a good calendar shot.


GREAT SCOTT!!!!! :thumbs_up 

Thats a sweet looking camo bow!


----------



## jwoods

We might get a better look at those bows if we could see the lower limbs also.


----------



## shooting3d

*Limbs*



jwoods said:


> We might get a better look at those bows if we could see the lower limbs also.


Thats funny but good point!!!!!!:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## n2the12ring

How can we order one of those Martin DSLs? What color do they come in? PINK?


----------



## ashx2

OK, I've kept quiet long enough.....these are all very pretty ladies. But, I do have to admit, that the hat Tracy has on has got to go! How about doing her some justice and put a real hat like a Stetson or a Resistol. If you're going to have the western flare, do it right. Tracy is a beautiful lady and a quality western hat would accent her nicely.:thumbs_up 

JMO

Greg


----------



## soccert

*ads*

No offense to Tracy or any other girls that have posed for bow ads. I do not take offense to any off the adds and I am open minded when it comes to advertising and that is the business I am in. However I do not care for the ads and the photography, looks a little tacky to me. This is not to say the individuals are tacky but the ads themselves, but I guess they work for a lot of people and that is okay. It almost seems to be a spoof ad the way some of the poses are shot. Can not take the ads seriously and if that was their intention they have succeded. Again I am not attacking the integrity of the individual just the design of the ads. my 2 cents


----------



## BowRegards

I'm a firm believer in the concept of "less is more.":teeth:


----------



## Perfectionist

JMO... and I am not saying that the spokesmodels for Martin are not attractive, and this is not a personal attack on them in the least. 

However, I fail to see the connection between sex and bows. At car and truck shows, there are models with very skimpy outfits on display. But that is because those types of cars and trucks sell based on the 'glam' factor. 

Are bows falling prey to that same mentality? The mentality that innovation and performance has nothing to do with the product anymore? I personally hope not. My belief is that bows should be purchased based on their accuracy, speed, smoothness, comfort, forgiveness etc... Never had a deer laugh at me because my bow was ugly. And never had a girl approach me because I had a sexy lookin' bow.

btw, what happened to all the posts by hvymetalcowboy? Is AT being censored now? If you don't agree with Martin and their advertising, your account and posts get pulled?


----------



## RCE1

soccert said:


> ...and I am open minded when it comes to advertising and that is the business I am in. However I do not care for the ads and the photography, looks a little tacky to me. This is not to say the individuals are tacky but the ads themselves...


Same here. I think the photography is pretty mediocre. Overlit, cheesy, poorly styled and with little sensitivity to either subject or product. Just my $.02 with 25 years in the field.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

Cowboy ain,t goin no where.Except back to the drawing board to find a better way to express my feelings here without hurting the feelings of others.It,s good to see that I,m not the only one who feels this way about the Martin adds.The bowhunting world could have done without this type of ad ploy.For so many years I felt good that the bow makers had stayed away from this and didn,t follow the rest of the mags like a bunch of lemors.For some reason,Martin felt they weren,t reaching their buyers based on the bow itself.So now,our mags are just like everybody elses.Next, they,ll have the models standing next to lowriders with the bow accross the hood.Fold outs and scratch and sniff adds can,t be far behind.I can,t take this company seriously any more.I don,t shoot their bows so it doesn,t matter to them,not making a dime off Cowboy.I need a new bow for both myself and my youngest son Wolfgang as our bows were stolen right after bow season.The new ads used by martin are enough for me to not even concider them.As far as A.T. goes.They are not trying to shut me up.Once,OX asked me to tone it down but that had nothing to do with this thread.I got into a big :thumbs_up contest with a couple of gun hunters and it got way out of control.A.T. welcomes opinions,even strong ones,they just expect you to keep it clean and above the belt. A.T hasn,t tried to silence me nor have they pulled anything I,ve said to date that I,m aware of. Thanks for watching my back though.I was some what out of line and things got personal.It should never get personal.Tracy I,m sure is a fine person.She has stated that she fully understands how I feel about the Martin ads.That says alot about her as a person in my book.Hats off to her.I feel strongly about breaking the 'pig "mold with my own sons.Martin wants to keep it in our faces.Not much I can do about that but ignore them and not place any value on their product or anything they have to say reguarding our sport. Cowboy-n-sons


----------



## Donna Martin

*out take photos*

For the record as was stated in the begining of this thread these photos are the outtakes. The lighting and quality of the shot including some silly poses and wardrobe mishaps are what makes these shots outtakes. They are ot nor ever were "ad quality". They are just some fun stuff we decided to share after many people requested them. We do all of our work in house and in doing so we have some pretty fun moments. The early shots of Sarah were done by an outside photographer who works with stars and models in L.A. His concept of ads were a little different then ours so we decided to do all the rest of the shots in house. As far as women in advertisments go, I would love to take the credit for that concept and go down in history as such! But alas a pretty girl has been used in advertisments before I was even born. Why is that the way it is, dugh it works. Why it works goes back to some garden, I think a snake and an apple may or may not have been involved. All I know is beautiful women sell products to men ,women,and children. What makes me wonder is why were we one of first to really get involved in this form of advertising. But then I have to think about that, and we have been the first in numerous inovations in archery all along. From product to advertising. Why not us? It stands to reason it would be us. I suggest you look at these photos for what they are, they are out takes for fun. I also suggest that all comments regarding the women involved be respectful and decent. They do have private lives aside from their carreers that must for their welfare remain private. What you see is their image and that is that. You dont need to know about their personal lives ,thoughts ,relgion,and values. We love all of our models and we appreciate their hard work.


----------



## shooting3d

*out takes*



Donna Martin said:


> For the record as was stated in the begining of this thread these photos are the outtakes. The lighting and quality of the shot including some silly poses and wardrobe mishaps are what makes these shots outtakes. They are ot nor ever were "ad quality". They are just some fun stuff we decided to share after many people requested them. We do all of our work in house and in doing so we have some pretty fun moments. The early shots of Sarah were done by an outside photographer who works with stars and models in L.A. His concept of ads were a little different then ours so we decided to do all the rest of the shots in house. As far as women in advertisments go, I would love to take the credit for that concept and go down in history as such! But alas a pretty girl has been used in advertisments before I was even born. Why is that the way it is, dugh it works. Why it works goes back to some garden, I think a snake and an apple may or may not have been involved. All I know is beautiful women sell products to men ,women,and children. What makes me wonder is why were we one of first to really get involved in this form of advertising. But then I have to think about that, and we have been the first in numerous inovations in archery all along. From product to advertising. Why not us? It stands to reason it would be us. I suggest you look at these photos for what they are, they are out takes for fun. I also suggest that all comments regarding the women involved be respectful and decent. They do have private lives aside from their carreers that must for their welfare remain private. What you see is their image and that is that. You dont need to know about their personal lives ,thoughts ,relgion,and values. We love all of our models and we appreciate their hard work.


I my self agree 100% with you Mrs Martin,Heck how many ppl look at the Sunday paper for adds for shopping and see a pretty woman or a handsome man wearing something they would like there other half to wear?Or something 
that would look good for the kids ect.....By all means I am probably the BIGGEST FLIRT out here on AT.And talk a lot of BS .But i am respect full of others and what they do.Is anyone knocking Calvin Kline's models for not wearing enough .Or how bout Victoria's Secret "WHAT IS IT ANYWAY".Again if you don't like DONT LOOK Or post .BUT DONT HURT ANYONE by any means 
I ain't that religious but my modo is ONLY GOD CAN JUDGE ME
It is what it is .
I appreciate all the photo's of all them women Thanks


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

*Wow!!!!!*

" You don,t need to know about their personal lives,thoughts,religon and values." Looks like not much thought from your company goes in that direction as far as we are concerned either Mr. Martin.That last comment of yours pretty much sums up your view of bowhunters for me,their wives,children,views,thoughts,religon,values,etc. I wonder how they all feel about that?I know you don,t care,you,ve said as much.Too much fun in the late night photo sessions to care what your audiance really wants from their bowmakers.Your views of who we are and how best to reach us is right up there with Jerry Springer,Howard Stern and Swank magazine.But you know best right.Thats why they pay you the BIG bucks.Because you know what we want and what our wives,girlfriends,sons,daughters want Mr. Martin.Cowboys gonna let you in on a little secret Mr. Martin.If this is who you think we are,who our wives and children are and that you have an insight into our values and personal lives,Mr. Martin...you don,t have a clue. Cowboy-n-sons


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

*Sorry!!!*

I stand corrected.It,s not Mr. Martin... it,s Mrs. Martin I,m speaking to.Who would have thought?Stupid me!!!


----------



## RCE1

*Actually, I like the women you chose....*

and appreciate "real people" casting. Shooting the ads in-house might not have been the best idea, although I am sure it was very economical for you. If you are happy with the results and it increases your business, then who am I to criticize...? 

My first target bow was a Lynx and I expect to buy another Martin bow this year. It has more to do with the way they build their products than the effectiveness of their graphic communications. 

I have to say that the phenomenon of this website has a much more favorable impact on me than any of Martin's advertising that I have seen. Allowing this forum to function as it does speaks well for them as a company, in my opinion.


----------



## G33k

Good to see Archeryhistory posting again, gotta love the man  Gonna buy him a drink a Vegas

I only have one thing to say, Those SHOES!! Totally inappropreate. 

lol

I think the debate will never be solved, especially when all correspondences are made by such an ambiguence method as online posting.

I have my opinion but since no one asked for it ,I will hold off. Maybe I will share my knowledge with ArcheryHistory at a time when we can debate face to face. After all I am the ultimate in Female Consumerism. As for Male audiences I will defer to others.


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

*If I may be so bold!!*

I,ll ask for it.I,d like to hear what you have to say on this subject.You and any other woman,mother,sister,daughter,girlfriend,child,father,youth bowhunter,etc.Let,s hear it!You were all taken into account as far as the new ads go.What do you really think about them and their intrance into the bow world?These ads have you as a woman bowhunter in mind?Do they get your vote?They are ment to boost sales is how it,s been explained to me.These girly ads appeal to all!They help sell Martin bows to men,women and children is what I read.No...as far as I,m concerned...it brought T and A into the bow world and tells new comers and others looking into our world that we are no differant than the rest.Nothing more than a bunch of beer drinking adolesant men sitting around with our budwisers in one hand T. and A. in the other,Howard Stern on the tube,yelling at the unit to bring another cold one while daddy and sons check out the hooters on this months Martin girl.As long as it,s about the $$$ Mrs, Martin...more has GOT to be better!!!I,ve got an idea that may put your year end profits through the roof.How about with the purchase of any new 2006 bow,womens,youth bows,compitition bows,what have you,that person gets placed into a drawing for a date with one of your models?Don,t forget boys and girls!You heard it hear first!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Tom D

Donna Martin said:


> As far as women in advertisments go, I would love to take the credit for that concept and go down in history as such! But alas a pretty girl has been used in advertisments before I was even born. Why is that the way it is, duh it works. Why it works goes back to some garden, I think a snake and an apple may or may not have been involved. All I know is beautiful women sell products to men ,women,and children. (...) I suggest you look at these photos for what they are, they are out takes for fun. I also suggest that all comments regarding the women involved be respectful and decent. They do have private lives aside from their careers that must for their welfare remain private. What you see is their image and that is that. You dont need to know about their personal lives, thoughts, religion, and values.


Well said. Hats off to Tracy for her dignified responses. I was impressed even further. :thumbs_up


----------



## soccert

*ads*

"But alas a pretty girl has been used in advertisments before I was even born."

That is true, but it doesn't make it applicable in every case. Lets just put sexy women in every ad no matter what product it represents. I guess that will make it successful? I personally don't care what method you use, It is my choice to buy into the ad or not. If it works for your company more power to you. But expect different responses from different people when you throw these picture in the public like you have. I do agree with you about disrespectful remarks and that is why I said that my comments were made in reference to the ads and not the individual. And I was referring to the ads in general not the outtakes. I do hope and wish you continued success but never have bought into your ad campaign. But that is just me and as long it works for you so be it. No big deal just one person's opinion


----------



## SuperX

G33k said:


> I only have one thing to say, Those SHOES!! Totally inappropreate.
> 
> lol
> .


----------



## archeryhistory

This is an ad from 1966.


----------



## archeryhistory

This is another shot that is photo art but not an ad photo.


----------



## Slippy Field

Keep coming my man! :thumbs_up


----------



## *red-ranger*

*Babes*

so I hope you guys that are slobbbering all over yourselves put your orders in, It amzes me what a pretty face can do, remember sex sells, nothing wrong with a pretty face to help a product ,just the drooling that bugs me


----------



## hvymetalcowboy

*Heeeeeeerrrreeees Johnny!*

I still say Martin,s "new" ads are as old as dirt and just as tired.But thats obviously just me.Personally,when it comes to bowmakers,I look for other things.Something new,inovative,cutting edge,revolutionary,a guality product,good customer service,dependability,my $ worth when I buy their product.Mrs. Martin feels that these new ads make her some sort of pioneer in the bow world.I think it,s bottom of the barrel at best."SEX SELLS" was the reasoning behind these ads.Well,you,ll never convince me to buy one of your bows based on the sex sells game.I feel archery and bowhunting was doing just fine without it.Not the first time I,ve stood alone on a subject,probebly won,t be the last either.Sex has nothing to do with it.Lack of original ideas more like it.I like to call it the lemor mentality.Everybody else does it!And according to the responce,it was the best way to reach us,men,women and children!!!It just makes me even more proud of the way I,ve chosen to raise my sons and how they see women.These ads have nothing to do with bowhunting.They have everything to do with the way certian people view us though.Nothing more than a bunch of guys who simply can,t get enough T-n-A in our lives.After all,men are just a bunch of boobie hungry pigs right?I,m a man without a country it seems at least on this subject.If you,re going to insist on these type of nothing new under the sun ads,at least hire a better cameraman,you might want to employ a little thing called airbrushing too.Some of the hard earned $$$ you spend on these bows goes back into the ads.You should demand better! So glad to see the new and truly original ideas of the other bowmakers who seem to have a much better perspective of who we are and who our children,wives and girlfriends are.Not only that,but the message they send the rest of the non hunting world as to who and what bowhunter are about.:thumbs_up


----------



## bartman

*Mathews Girl!!*

This is one of my girls. She lives near JBIRD. I will post the others later. I told them about this thread and ask if they wanted to have some fun.. I will post later under Mathews Girls


----------



## Slippy Field

bartman said:


> This is one of my girls.


How many do you have and who is that dude beside her?

I'm still trying to get over how nice that bow looked in that last pic. :teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1

The martin girls sure look great, great job in recruiting or just finding them.


----------



## G33k

So ARcheryHistory, you up for a civilized discussion of footwear at Vegas. I am buying the drinks, and of course youa re more than welcome to bring back up, though I doubt you need it


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Perfectionist said:


> btw, what happened to all the posts by hvymetalcowboy? Is AT being censored now? If you don't agree with Martin and their advertising, your account and posts get pulled?




I'd kinda like to know what happened to Cowboy too. :noidea:

He gave his opinion like everyone else. He apologized to Tracy if he got a little too personal, she accepted his apology, everything was fine.

Why is he on ignore?????


----------



## Oxford

Miked beat me to it and put him on ignore.

I would have banned his butt long ago. The guy doesn't know when to shut his pie-hole.

OX


----------



## Perfectionist

Huntin4elk said:


> I'd kinda like to know what happened to Cowboy too. :noidea:
> 
> He gave his opinion like everyone else. He apologized to Tracy if he got a little too personal, she accepted his apology, everything was fine.
> 
> Why is he on ignore?????


I too thought everything was ok. He made a public apology, and it looked like he and Tracy reached an understanding. His opinion was that men should learn to have more respect for women. I don't get it?


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Perfectionist said:


> I too thought everything was ok. He made a public apology, and it looked like he and Tracy reached an understanding. His opinion was that men should learn to have more respect for women. I don't get it?



I don't get it either. :noidea: :noidea:


----------



## Perfectionist

Huntin4elk said:


> I don't get it either. :noidea: :noidea:


Oh well H4E, the world may never know. In any case, Good shootin' and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Perfectionist said:


> Oh well H4E, the world may never know. In any case, Good shootin' and Happy Holidays!



Well, the last time I was in Ox's garage, there was a paper hanging over his work bench that said something about the proper care of monkrats and mushrooms. :noidea: 




 Sorry Perfect..........I know you may not understand that........just a little humor for Ox. :becky: :aniangel:

Thank you and have a great holiday season from my family to yours.


----------



## vermonster13

I think it would be more fun to be the Martin photographer than it would be to be on the prostaff!!!


----------



## HC Archery

I love the Martin Ad's. Nothing like a beautiful lady and a bow.


----------



## bartman

*tinks*



Slippy Field said:


> How many do you have and who is that dude beside her?
> 
> I'm still trying to get over how nice that bow looked in that last pic. :teeth:


I have three girls Nicole 24, Laura 22, Amanda 17 and a son Zach 20.
The dude is a Indian! Everybody has a little Indian in them 
With a name like Lawhorn and Bear you cant loose:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytman_01

*martin girls*

my arrow points at all of them............with the same spine stiffness.......:tongue:


----------



## shooting3d

*haha he said stiff*



hoytman_01 said:


> my arrow points at all of them............with the same spine stiffness.......:tongue:


Thats funny


----------



## G33k

hoytman_01 said:


> my arrow points at all of them............with the same spine stiffness.......:tongue:


hmmm, geez, not too classy and a bit creepy


----------



## EXTREME 1

G33k said:


> hmmm, geez, not too classy and a bit creepy


Ya a teeny bit creepy


----------



## Jbird

*Bartman*

What town does your daughter live in? We haven't seen her on the line anywhere we shoot and as pretty as she is we would have noticed!
Jbird


----------



## Shaman

soccert said:


> It almost seems to be a spoof ad the way some of the poses are shot.


Spoof? That is how my wife dresses as she passes me my bow on my way to the stand. Not sure what you are talking about.:tongue:


----------



## soccert

*spoof*

"That is how my wife dresses as she passes me my bow on my way to the stand"

LOL


----------



## wjbowhunter

Tracy pay no attention to the hatters shoot how u want.form allways comes with practice.take more pics and make that money.explain urself to nobody.besides ur famous now!tell them to kiss ya where the good lord split ya..................MERRY XMAS....THE TATER IS OUT..............


----------



## tracyskyles

*Thank you*



wjbowhunter said:


> Tracy pay no attention to the hatters shoot how u want.form allways comes with practice.take more pics and make that money.explain urself to nobody.besides ur famous now!tell them to kiss ya where the good lord split ya..................MERRY XMAS....THE TATER IS OUT..............


Thank you very much. Merry Xmas to everyone.


----------



## MissMary49

i think they should switch from using a blonde!! i think some one like my self with brown hair adds a different appeal. but when it comes to selling, sadly you guys are pretty general to swoop to the classic blonde female. oh well. some day. they should have more models, one of each hair color. :becky:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Im with ya I would like to see a brunett in them also, not sure why women want to change their hair color to blonde anyway. :noidea:


----------



## wjbowhunter

Blonde ,brown ,green Hair .who Cares ..i Enjoy Shooting But I No I Love Looking At A Beautiful Women That Seem To Enjoy The Sport To.for Once Id Like To See Some Camo On The Ladies With These Pics Of Hunting Setups..camo+bow+ladie..thats A Photo Mr.archery Talk.....git-r-done........tater Out..


----------



## wjbowhunter

Blonde ,brown ,green Hair .who Cares ..i Enjoy Shooting But I No I Love Looking At A Beautiful Women That Seem To Enjoy The Sport To.for Once Id Like To See Some Camo On The Ladies With These Pics Of Hunting Setups..camo+bow+ladie..thats A Photo Mr.archery Talk.....tracy-git-r-done........tater Out..


----------



## ashx2

ttt


----------



## Stimey

*Skinny*

Is there any archery pics of gals with a little more meat on there bones? or is these skinny girl pics the only exeptable girls for the archery community? Help me, surly there is others out there with different taste for the oppposite gender, or am I all alone?


----------



## bornagain

MissMary49 said:


> i think they should switch from using a blonde!! i think some one like my self with brown hair adds a different appeal. but when it comes to selling, sadly you guys are pretty general to swoop to the classic blonde female. oh well. some day. they should have more models, one of each hair color. :becky:


I'm with MissMary I can't explain it but blondes don't do a thing for me


----------



## HC Archery

Hair color is not a big deal for me.

However... would love to see a Straberry/blonde gal in an Ad. Not deep red either. Ok... ok I am getting picky. LOL


----------



## ashx2

*Holdin' Out*

C'mon Mr. Archeryhistory.....quit holding out.  I know you have to have more pics of these beautiful ladies laying around, so let's get 'em posted up. Thank you. :thumbs_up


----------



## love'n-archery

MissMary49 said:


> i think they should switch from using a blonde!! i think some one like my self with brown hair adds a different appeal. but when it comes to selling, sadly you guys are pretty general to swoop to the classic blonde female. oh well. some day. they should have more models, one of each hair color. :becky:


I totally agree with you! Why not try a brunette! There are plenty of us girls that shoot Martin bows that have brown hair and are very attractive! But I agree most men sadley look at the blonde! You guys do not know what you are missing!:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

Stimey said:


> Is there any archery pics of gals with a little more meat on there bones? or is these skinny girl pics the only exeptable girls for the archery community? Help me, surly there is others out there with different taste for the oppposite gender, or am I all alone?


Yeah, those pictures are in the plush plumpers archeress section on page 9. :thumbs_up


----------



## Stimey

*Plush plumpers where?*

Thats what I am talking about, where are they?


----------



## miked

love'n-archery said:


> I totally agree with you! Why not try a brunette! There are plenty of us girls that shoot Martin bows that have brown hair and are very attractive! But I agree most men sadley look at the blonde! You guys do not know what you are missing!:wink:


Our new model, Tracy, is a brunette


----------



## fastpassthrough

MissMary49 said:


> i think they should switch from using a blonde!! i think some one like my self with brown hair adds a different appeal. but when it comes to selling, sadly you guys are pretty general to swoop to the classic blonde female. oh well. some day. they should have more models, one of each hair color. :becky:


I personally prefer brunettes:teeth: 
Richard


----------



## love'n-archery

miked said:


> Our new model, Tracy, is a brunette


That is great! It is about time! :teeth: Thanks for the info.! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie

All i got too say is ouuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee shut my mouth and slap your granma AC:thumbs_up


----------



## RobVos

archerycharlie said:


> All i got too say is ouuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee shut my mouth and slap your granma AC:thumbs_up


A-C you old dog:tongue: 

AAARRRROOOOOOOOO! :whoo: :thumb:


----------



## Shaman

Stimey said:


> Is there any archery pics of gals with a little more meat on there bones?


----------



## tothfngclw

I guess we could take this another direction and question what some of the big names make for shooting someone's bow. How many folks ran out and bought a Renegade just because Ted Nugent shoots one. How many still own a Gonzo Safari, Speed Demon, Oneida Whackmaster, Browning Bloodbrother and who knows what the next bow will be now that the deal seems to have gone bad. I see that Martin and Oneida are now advertizing on SOTW. Chuck Adams with Reflex/Hoyt. There's always folks looking to get sponsored by one of the manufacturers. I'm sure part of that means your face ends up somewhere. I don't believe that Tracy is making other women throw down their bow and quit. If anything she may bring more woman into the sport. I'm not sure about the rest of you guys but being able to get your wife, girlfriend, daughter into archery is a good feeling. It also helps when it comes time to buy that new bow or other equipment. I have a 9 year old daughter and if the worse thing she does in life is pose with a bow with her clothes on, I'll be a happy dad. Tracy, your a breath of fresh air to this place. Your responses were class. Usually when a thread runs this far peoples feelings get hurt and the name calling starts. Your responses did much to help keep some class in the issues that were being raised. Best of Luck to you, your daughter and the rest of the Martin girls.


----------



## Slippy Field

tothfngclw said:


> I guess we could take this another direction.


No thanks, I like it the way it is :thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhistory

I have attached the new ad with Tracy. We will be adding her name and that she is a Martin staff shooter. 
Ted Nugent reaches a lot of people that others do not reach. We are now running an ad on each of his shows of our Martin line and getting good results. His appearances on the Today show and so many other talk TV and radio shows is something that no other archer can do.
I don't know how other companies bows sold with the Nugent name but we did sell a good number of Gonzo Safari bows.
Ted is shooting a Slayer Extreme that will appear in future shows. He has so much energy and is a hard worker. He also does alot of benefit appearances at his own expense.
I have been with him when he talked to High School students about drugs and in the same day did another talk to all ages about the benefits of getting outdoors and in between do radio and TV interviews. It's amazing the way he can attract a crowd.
I will also post more out-take photos.


----------



## Selil

I shoot a Slayr any chance you can get me out to his Ranch to go hunting? Huh! Really? Please? 


didn't think so........ .


sad sammy.


----------



## archeryhistory

Sara makes this look so easy but you will see from the photo below this one that it took a few tries.


----------



## archeryhistory

This is the stabilizer pushing into her back.


----------



## archeryhistory

This is another one of those shots that might work for a calendar but not an ad.


----------



## Selil

How about something like this with calendar embossed? These are poster sized and reduced.


----------



## Selil

Or this?


Hey it's better than working!


----------



## slinger09

:faint2:


----------



## HC Archery

Like I have mentioned, the last gal has been my favorite all along. Others are incredible, but.... 

Lovely, lovely woman!!! :teeth:


----------



## P&YHUNTER

Where do you guys keep getting these outake photos? Can you please post every single, last one that was taken PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post a link to a page that shows all of them now.... I said now !!!!


----------



## RxBowhunter

*Please Sir,*

May we have more?


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE

All I can say is wow!! makes me want to buy a Martin.


----------



## grandpawrichard

miked said:


> More.


Everyone needs to rush out and buy at least 4 Martin bows apiece!  That way the poor girl can have enough money to be able to afford some clothes that fit her!     :sad:  :wink: 

Dick


----------



## pahuntnut

mom always said if i thought:tongue: bad things i would turn to stone! And i feel parts of me changing alreay!!!!


----------



## BowHawk

*C'mon -- girls are just as bad, just quieter about it!*

You ladies are just as bad :wink: 




Huntin4elk said:


> OMG..........you boys are so text book pathetic it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up Cheers. hee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> BTW................Tracy you are beautiful............no doubt.


----------



## xsmasherj

ya there hot but can they shoot


----------



## miked

Selil said:


> Or this?
> 
> 
> Hey it's better than working!


HAHAHA. That was funny  Thanks Sam


----------



## Guest

I'd like to feel the draw force curve on these models.


----------



## dnk

Like the National Geographic guys....yet another place you'll never be!
Don


----------



## archeryhistory

New ads coming soon. Also working on 2007 calendar.


----------



## DsrtRat

Oops, sorry, I was cleaning it and it went off.:embara:


----------



## meanv2

DsrtRat said:


> Oops, sorry, I was cleaning it and it went off.:embara:


I've had that same thing happen!:wink: Almost makes me wish I shot a Martin Bow! Almost!!:wink:


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

*archeryhistory*

What about the photo of the girl (Sara?) in the small Martin banner on AT holding a compound?

I would like to see the full photo, not just a bit at a time...


----------



## gspjeb

I have to say that the marketing plan obviously is working judging by this 8 page long discussion......I think it it refreshing that Tracy seems to be very articulate and an archery enthusiast.......this does nothing but bring more people to our sport. I think it is unfortunate that many are critical of it..............I was impressed that she was in the forum responding (nicer than she had to be). And yet people still have a problem with it..........geez......a lot of you guys would probably complain that the ice in your water is too cold....


----------



## The Yankee

grandpawrichard said:


> Everyone needs to rush out and buy at least 4 Martin bows apiece!  That way the poor girl can have enough money to be able to afford some clothes that fit her!     :sad:  :wink:
> 
> Dick



That was a good one there!!! :chortle:


----------



## Mark250

Good looking advertising!!:cocktail:


----------



## stringshoota

*advertizing*

No doubt fine looking woman have been used in much advertizing.
And the martin ads are unique as the curves of the bows and ladies are simular.
But when it comes down to it do you think a potential bow buyer is really concentrating on the bow?

Do not understand equal rights and employment on the looks issue.Why should a woman who has the abilaty to fullfill a position such as a secretary or restaurant hostess desk clerk etc. be denied employment just cuz she is not attractive?


----------



## huntin_addict

*Nice....*

Kate and Sara are............by the way, what the heck are they holding????:darkbeer:


----------



## GPtimes2

*Good looking women...*

They get your attention but won't always close the deal. If we were buying bows based on them, we would all be shooting martins. If bows were all alike (equal), then the pretty girl would get the sale. I buy my bows for other reasons. I do however like a pretty face. In a lot of areas looks win out. It has been proven that better looking people are more succesful. However, discriminating buyers won't fall for the sex card.


----------



## ArchersParadox

Gotta love those Auburns!!:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat

Stringshotta, you might not agree with their tactic but let's face some realities. More men shoot bows than do women.

The other reality is that Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech etc.. do not have a thread regarding their advertising girls. Publicity is publicity. For every equal rights/feminist etc.. that they turn off, they get the attention of 1000 who wouldn't buy a bow based on a girl holding it but do know who the Martin Archery girls are and maybe next time they are going to look at a new bow, they may see if the Martin line-up is up to the competition.


----------



## stringshoota

*The l00k*

Some like woman on the trashy side.
These Gals is pretty far on the classy side.

They just aint your nasty pin up pictures like some got in their outhouse.These are the ones in those special places where the wife seldom looks.I sware on my 29th Anniversary that is today I have never put up a picture of another lady anywhere.But dang these martin gals may be on the wall of the archery shop before I make it to the big 30!


----------



## house

Very nice!


----------



## BlackKnight81

*WOW, I mean WOW!*

I gotta say that if I where to have to pick just one of them I'd be done for. I would like to see more pics of Kate and the new girl, Tracy. To all you girls, you are more beautiful than any other woman on the face of the planet. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## stringshoota

*ahhww*

:sad: Just tried to set one as my background and she came up like a little midget marten girl with a 30 inch axel bow:sad:


----------



## Joel C

Happy Hottie Days!...it's been a while since we have seen this thread


----------



## nebling

You just had to do it.............didn't ya Joel!!!! :wink:


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter

Very nice pics! Daddy Like!


----------



## Arrow

Joel,

Nice bump up. Now, where are some new pics?

Arrow


----------



## outdoorattic

Some nice pics in this thread.


----------



## nebling

Arrow said:


> Joel,
> 
> Nice bump up. Now, where are some new pics?
> 
> Arrow



Have to go to MV to see the "thread" :wink:


----------



## Joel C

Arrow said:


> Joel,
> 
> Nice bump up. Now, where are some new pics?
> 
> Arrow


I think I have a few that I can share...let me go through some of my files.


----------



## nebling

Joel C said:


> I think I have a few that I can share...let me go through some of my files.


Go through files or drawers???:embara: :dontknow:


----------



## Joel C

nebling said:


> Go through files or drawers???:embara: :dontknow:



I think it would be inappropriate for the workplace if I went through my drawers


----------



## Kstigall

This thread was started on my B'day so they are all mine! STOP STARING!


----------



## GATOR-EYE

Time for some up dated pics:tongue:


----------



## Joel C

GATOR-EYE said:


> Time for some up dated pics:tongue:


Workin on it...some might be a bit to risque for ArcheryTalk :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Joel C said:


> Workin on it...some might be a bit to risque for ArcheryTalk :wink:


Just email em to me.. I'll give you a professional Admin opinion... :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## sagecreek

Joel C said:


> Workin on it...some might be a bit to risque for ArcheryTalk :wink:


E-mail, no problemo!


----------



## outdoorattic

IGluIt4U said:


> Just email em to me.. I'll give you a professional Admin opinion... :tongue: :cheers:



Send me a PM and I'll check them out. This way you get 2 opinions!:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field

Joel C said:


> Happy Hottie Days!...it's been a while since we have seen this thread


yeah, and you better not be trying a tease job on us. Get the  pix up now mister. 183 people are viewing this thread right now. Don't let us down (no pun intended), afterall, its Hanukkah.


----------



## Joel C

Slippy Field said:


> yeah, and you better not be trying a tease job on us. Get the  pix up now mister. 183 people are viewing this thread right now. Don't let us down (no pun intended), afterall, its Hanukkah.


I don't think you'll be disappointed :darkbeer:


----------



## hunter_tlh

So what are we waiting on? The "hottie days" are upon us...


----------



## hunter_tlh

look down.. There are like 50 people waiting....


----------



## outdoorattic

If I hit refresh one more time my computer is going to melt down!


----------



## archeryisme

*Waiting for the new ones.*

:sleepy2:


----------



## nebling

Man, this thread wreaks of raw meat to a hungry lion!!!! :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

Joel C said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed :darkbeer:



I think you're gonna be if you don't get some pix up in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## b18intega

too much muscle


----------



## D-bow

*Girls,girls,girls!*

All those pictures makes me want a martin...GIRL that is! LOL!


----------



## Joel C

Slippy Field said:


> I think you're gonna be if you don't get some pix up in the next 10 minutes.


I have a day job ya know :wink:


----------



## Hook Em

I could post a pic of my martin girl....but I don't want to steal Joel's thunder [/teasing slippy]


----------



## nebling

Hook Em said:


> I could post a pic of my martin girl....but I don't want to steal Joel's thunder [/teasing slippy]


----------



## Joel C

Hook Em said:


> I could post a pic of my martin girl....but I don't want to steal Joel's thunder [/teasing slippy]


Steal away!


----------



## Joel C

Here is Amanda Paige...


----------



## Joel C

Tracy Skyles


----------



## Slippy Field

Hook Em said:


> I could post a pic of my martin girl....but I don't want to steal Joel's thunder [/teasing slippy]



Please do,....better yet, post a blow up of your avatar from 3dshoots, I've been studying that piece for a while.


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Where are the bows. I can't see them.


----------



## Joel C

divot250 said:


> Where are the bows. I can't see them.


Who said anything about bows?...this is about Martin girls.


----------



## Slippy Field

Joel C said:


> Who said anything about bows?...this is about Martin girls.


what else ya got playa?


----------



## Hook Em

Slippy Field said:


> Please do,....better yet, post a blow up of your avatar from 3dshoots, I've been studying that piece for a while.


sorry slip...can't find that one. Just have it in little bitty form. Must be on the other computer.


----------



## Slippy Field

Hook Em said:


> sorry slip...can't find that one. Just have it in little bitty form. Must be on the other computer.


Damn you. If you find it, I want a poster of it for Christmas since you didn't get me anything last year.

Joel, what about that one Martin Girl, who married that guy from Bowtech? My wife doesn't know I have her hanging (poster) in my basement. hehehehe


----------



## Joel C

Slippy Field said:


> Joel, what about that one Martin Girl, who married that guy from Bowtech? My wife doesn't know I have her hanging (poster) in my basement. hehehehe


Talk about risque photos


----------



## KEN-813

Joel C said:


> Talk about risque photos


I have herd about these, :wink:

I do know a few websites that it would be ok to post them on, :wink::wink:


----------



## gju42486

Joel C said:


> Talk about risque photos


im throwin the BS flag on that one....censor them if you have to :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

Joel C said:


> Talk about risque photos


No sillybrains, I meant this one.


----------



## nebling

Slippy Field said:


> No sillybrains, I meant this one.


----------



## outdoorattic

Wow this post got better than worse, I guess that is what happens when you leave for a hour...


----------



## SOBLE

Now where can I get a copy of THAT original photo???:tongue::tongue:


----------



## crakdanok

fastpassthrough said:


> I personally prefer brunettes:teeth:
> Richard


Im a firm believer in the fact that its not whats on the head, but whats in it, that matters the most.


----------



## chuck7413

What ever happened to Tracy Skyles? Was she the shortest running Martin Girl?


----------



## Slippy Field

chuck7413 said:


> What ever happened to Tracy Skyles? Was she the shortest running Martin Girl?


We broke up a couple years ago. Had a personally autographed photo at one time until my wife seen it.


----------



## Joel C

Damn you Slippy!


----------



## Slippy Field

Joel C said:


> Damn you Slippy!



:tongue:


You started playing games first. :spy:


I can see I forgot to change the 519.00 to a $919. 

:behindsof


----------



## -bowfreak-

Here you go.


----------



## Shooter Mike

bowfreaknasty said:


> Here you go.


I just spit my coffee out all over the place.....thanks.


----------



## Slippy Field

:ban:


----------



## -bowfreak-

:sorry:


----------



## Illustrator

I just want the Martin people to know that if at any time they need the services of a Photoshop expert for retouching or color correction work on the Martin girls photos, I'm sure I could find time in my busy schedule to help out. lain:


----------



## jsasker

That's where my ELITE shirt went---Joel,would you be so kind and get my ELITE shirt back for me?:wink:


----------



## Joel C

jsasker said:


> That's where my ELITE shirt went---Joel,would you be so kind and get my ELITE shirt back for me?:wink:


Nope...not goin there!


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Joel C said:


> Who said anything about bows?...this is about Martin girls.


I know i'm looking past the bows at your martin girls.


----------



## Shooter Mike

Digression: Joel. Left you a message. Thanks...Mike


----------



## Hook Em

I found it for ya slip...I think it is the same one


----------



## Joel C

Hook Em said:


> I found it for ya slip...I think it is the same one



Wow...haven't seen that one yet!


----------



## Shooter Mike

That'd really suck if the string hooked that belly button ring as she's shooting down at a fish


----------



## Slippy Field

Boinnnnnggggggg!!!! 

Who is she?


----------



## Hook Em

Slippy Field said:


> Boinnnnnggggggg!!!!
> 
> Who is she?


Some chick that loves me....Here she is in a tree :thumb:


----------



## Slippy Field

Hook Em said:


> Some chick that loves me....:thumb:



You are one lucky cat. You are an inspiration to all short guys. Don't let your height stop you from getting the pretty girl. You must be rich. Your family have a bunch of oil wells down there? :tongue:


----------



## Shooter Mike

Slippy Field said:


> You are one lucky cat. You are an inspiration to all short guys. Don't let your height stop you from getting the pretty girl. You must be rich. Your family have a bunch of oil wells down there? :tongue:


----------



## sagecreek

I've been a Pink fan from long ago.

Hookem your wife is goergous, and shoots a bow too! 

I need autographed posters to go in my shop.


----------



## Mr. October

Damn Hook Em . . . you are one lucky dude. She is a beautiful woman! I love both pictures. That is an awesome pic in the tree!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## SonnyThomas

ttt


----------



## Hook Em

Slippy Field said:


> You are one lucky cat. You are an inspiration to all short guys. Don't let your height stop you from getting the pretty girl. You must be rich. Your family have a bunch of oil wells down there? :tongue:


I wish I had oil wells....and I am still taller than her (unless she wears heels) :doh:


----------



## Woody69

Thanks for bringing this back to the top Joel ! :darkbeer:

I found a few extra pics in there for my collection, that i didn't have yet ! :wink: :tongue: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## SPECTRE

Slippy Field said:


> No sillybrains, I meant this one.


LOL, at least she's got the bow right side up. Funny thing is........... I'm told that she designs all the Elites............. (that was actually posted here before)


Slippy, that's just wrong dude.............


----------



## Hopperton

This is nice. I have never seen this walking Lake Erie for carp.



Hook Em said:


> I found it for ya slip...I think it is the same one


----------



## 3dsteve

TexasGuy said:


> From these 3 gals, I'd have to say Sara gets my vote as the hottest Martin babe......
> 
> Need to see a little more "skin" from Claudia (like Sara's showing in her pic), to "fully evaluate" her!


i agree


----------



## Elk4me

:bump:


----------



## speedfreak

Im thinking a fullsize pic of the gorgeous blonde in the white shirt would make a perfect addition to a screensaver or a background. Any way we can get one? Please?


----------



## rookie shootr

have to say I like them all. and how come I cant see the 10th page


----------



## iswandy

Fletch Helical said:


> Or that people buy a brand of bow because their ads show a certan amount of the most wins or top 3 finishes in the ASA or IBO because they have some of the top shooters in the world shooting their bows? Is it really just the bow that is the factor? That's like saying Michael Jordan wouldn't have scored as many points per game if he was wearing a different jersey, or Tiger Woods wouldn't be the golfer that he is if he wasn't wearing Nike products. Let's assume a you have a set of the best golf clubs on the market and Tiger Woods goes to Wal-Mart and buys a set of golf clubs and asks if you want to play a round of golf with you using your clubs and him using the Wal Mart clubs for $5000 a hole do you think your top of the line clubs will give you an edge and take him up on it? Take any top shooter and put brand "x" bow in their hand do you think they'll shoot any worse?
> I don't understand why people have such a hard time with this, regardless of who the girl in the Martin ads may be if they're and archer.. they're an archer plain and simple. What does it matter what they do as far as a job? If someone is a lawyer and you dislike lawyers in general guess it only makes sense to assume they're a bad person right? If Tyra Banks took up archery does it make her a bad person because she modeled for Victoria's Secret. I don't see anyone bashing Geena Davis for shooting a bow because they hated the movie "Beetle Juice". The bottom line is if a person shoots a bow and enjoys the sport what's all the hassle about? The sport needs more people encouraging and promoting the sport and to participate in it, not bashing them for doing a job. There is a ton of pics on the hottest archer thread that probably everyone on this site have seen, with pics that aren't that much different then the Martin ads and nobody makes a fuss over. I've never met Kate and probably will never meet Tracy either, in fact I never met a member on here who was a soldier in Iraq and was looking for help and support to try and get an archery club going for some of the soldiers so they can try and enjoy a little something from home and even get new people into the sport. However a number of people on here (myself included), corporations, and manufacurers did what they could to try and help other archers out. The bottom line is that we need more encouragement in the sport not bashing, simple as that:beer:


good answer:darkbeer: smack right on his nose :zip:


----------



## Slippy Field

Hopperton said:


> This is nice. I have never seen this walking Lake Erie for carp.


No crap.


----------



## Slippy Field

SPECTRE said:


> LOL, at least she's got the bow right side up. Funny thing is........... I'm told that she designs all the Elites............. (that was actually posted here before)


Well.....if you read it on AT, it must be true.


----------



## Slippy Field

Africanbowhunter said:


> Thanks for a Great Thread!
> 
> 
> Tink


----------



## EROS

May be Martin will start giving DVD's of the ladies when you buy a bow :wink: I know it's got to be better then watching out of shape people shooting deer at the game ranch

How about Martin girls gone wild:tongue:


----------



## drop_tyne

Couldnt help but notice when I was scrolling down.....20+ members viewing this thread right now.
Most I've seen! :laugh:


----------



## mdewitt71

drop_tyne said:


> Couldnt help but notice when I was scrolling down.....20+ members viewing this thread right now.
> Most I've seen! :laugh:



yea it went from 3 to 20+ just in the time I moved from page 1 to page 5. :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

there was 130 at one time yesterday when I revealed the Elite model and it jumped to 500 when Hook revealed the lady carp fishing.


----------



## mdewitt71

Slippy Field said:


> there was 130 at one time yesterday when I revealed the Elite model and it jumped to 500 when Hook revealed the lady carp fishing.



dang I must of missed them pics...................


----------



## Slippy Field

mdewitt71 said:


> dang I must of missed them pics...................


post #340 sir


----------



## speedfreak

Hey Slippy, where's that Elite model your talking about? I ain't seen one.


----------



## Slippy Field

speedfreak said:


> Hey Slippy, where's that Elite model your talking about? I ain't seen one.


post #322 doctor


----------



## speedfreak

Slippy Field said:


> post #322 doctor



Ohh yeah! I take it she really is the Eite designer? Sorry I don't keep up with the poitics. That's too bad she is definitely one of the best looking Martin Girls and that's my favorite picture!


----------



## sagecreek

Joel C said:


> Here is Amanda Paige...


Please put the top VEM in the riser and take the cable guard box protector off. lain:


----------



## sagecreek

speedfreak said:


> Ohh yeah! I take it she really is the Eite designer? Sorry I don't keep up with the poitics. That's too bad she is definitely one of the best looking Martin Girls and that's my favorite picture!


Speedy,

This thread wouldn't be complete without Martin Angel pics.  :wink:


----------



## speedfreak

sagecreek said:


> Speedy,
> 
> This thread wouldn't be complete without Martin Angel pics.  :wink:


I agree one would be good but she's not actually a Martin Girl so I'm going to leave it to the girls that earned that name. Maybe one day she will be, she's working on it.:wink:


----------



## speedfreak

I wonder if I could get Tracy to sign that Shadowcat and send it to me?:set1_thinking:


----------



## KEN-813

speedfreak said:


> Ohh yeah! I take it she really is the Eite designer? Sorry I don't keep up with the poitics. That's too bad she is definitely one of the best looking Martin Girls and that's my favorite picture!



Umm I dont think she is the Elite girl any longer, :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

KEN-813 said:


> Umm I dont think she is the Elite girl any longer, :wink:



Whats that mean? :confused3:

I hate it when you know things I don't know. :sad:


----------



## KEN-813

Slippy Field said:


> Whats that mean? :confused3:
> 
> I hate it when you know things I don't know. :sad:



I hear she's single again :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

KEN-813 said:


> I hear she's single again :wink:



Oh. So, should I fix my poster?


----------



## Emerson Biggins

I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards. 

If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that. 

Whats next, beer sponsorships?


----------



## bbaumer

Emerson Biggins said:


> I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards.
> 
> If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that.
> 
> Whats next, beer sponsorships?


Archery may have been using sex to sell bows BEFORE the beer companies. Go check out archeryhistory.com and look at the naked ladies in the Bear Archery ads from the '70s.


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Emerson Biggins said:


> I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards.
> 
> If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that.
> 
> Whats next, beer sponsorships?


I dont see anything wrong with it, if you dont like it look away or dont look at the thread....easy enough.....


----------



## Slippy Field

Emerson Biggins said:


> I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards.
> 
> If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that.
> 
> Whats next, beer sponsorships?


I don't think the idea is to make you want to have sex Emerson, the idea is to make the bow more appealing. To the casual person, non pervs, bows are beautiful, so why not have a beautiful girl modeling with the bow? Think of her as part of the bow, not the bow as part of her. 

I do like the beer sponsorship idear, you might be on to something, everyone likes a cold beer after a hunt or after a target round.


----------



## Jamesw

Most guys just look at the bows and don't see the girls anyway. Well except for a few of the perverted ones I guess.


----------



## speedfreak

Jamesw said:


> Most guys just look at the bows and don't see the girls anyway. Well except for a few of the perverted ones I guess.


Now why you gotta go and call me perverted?


----------



## tndeerman

is it just me or do these chicks look like pick of the litter from any US traler park?


----------



## realmfg

tndeerman said:


> is it just me or do these chicks look like pick of the litter from any US traler park?


Correct


----------



## cpaddock87

All I have to say is now I know why Adam ate the fruit.


----------



## Mizzoukispot

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Being a model contrary to popular belief, does not mean you are: a cheater, unintelligent, UN-Godly, etc. What you and the rest of the world is seeing in an ad, is a photo of a bow as well as a woman. Are the Martin girls pretty? That is for each individual to decide on their own. Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes. Thank goodness for that, I sure would hate for all of us in the world to look the same.
> 
> Being the Martin girl was so much fun, and I enjoyed meeting so many wonderful people. You all have been wonderful! Tracy will do a great job, be nice to her guys!!!!!
> 
> Kate


I wonder if some of these guys ever get out. Great job to all of the Martin Girls who were picked out of tons of girls. Each one is very pretty, in their own way, but there is so much more to it than that. I bet that the guys who bash them are the first in the booth at some of these shows, slobbering all over these poor girls shoes.....


----------



## Mr. October

Emerson Biggins said:


> Whats next, beer sponsorships?


Lets hope so. Every major televised sport has girls and beer sponsorships. I'd LOVE to see archery get that big!


----------



## MoNofletch

How about some of the LOCAL AT girls taking some shots and posting them!!
:tongue::tongue:


----------



## HC Archery

MoNofletch said:


> How about some of the LOCAL AT girls taking some shots and posting them!!
> :tongue::tongue:



*I second that..... Great idea. *

*I have a couple in mind here.... maybe.*


:clap:


----------



## IGluIt4U

HC Archery said:


> *I second that..... Great idea. *
> 
> *I have a couple in mind here.... maybe.*
> 
> 
> :clap:


Just remember.. this is not the bar.. :nono: :wink: :zip: :cheers:


----------



## Bubb

The old marting girl you put in the elite poster someone made is the hottest girl ever to hold a bow! Second is Tiffany form sentlock!


----------



## Hopperton

MoNofletch said:


> How about some of the LOCAL AT girls taking some shots and posting them!!
> :tongue::tongue:


Third this


----------



## speedfreak

Hopperton said:


> Third this


Me too!!:tongue:


----------



## SPECTRE

MoNofletch said:


> How about some of the LOCAL AT girls taking some shots and posting them!!
> :tongue::tongue:


Wait until the weather is warmer......... They're a bit furred up this time of year...........


----------



## Emerson Biggins

Slippy Field said:


> I don't think the idea is to make you want to have sex Emerson, the idea is to make the bow more appealing.


Again, I just find it insulting that someone would advertise their products using sexy women, thinking that *that* will make me spend money. It does not appeal to me, it actually has the opposite effect on me.

Maybe I'm just the most conservative person on here, I dunno.

Go ahead and blast away, but cant the product stand on it's own without the sex appeal gimmic?


----------



## SPECTRE

Emerson Biggins said:


> Again, I just find it insulting that someone would advertise their products using sexy women, thinking that *that* will make me spend money. It does not appeal to me, it actually has the opposite effect on me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just the most conservative person on here, I dunno.
> 
> Go ahead and blast away, but *cant the product stand on it's own *without the sex appeal gimmic?


No. Not without the aid of a Pro-Pod or similar device. If no-one was in the ad to hold the bow then it would fall to the ground, possibly damaging the bow.


----------



## rogbo

SPECTRE said:


> No. Not without the aid of a Pro-Pod or similar device. If no-one was in the ad to hold the bow then it would fall to the ground, possibly damaging the bow.


That answer kills me....


----------



## Slippy Field

Emerson Biggins said:


> Again, I just find it insulting that someone would advertise their products using sexy women, It does not appeal to me, it actually has the opposite effect on me.



You just called them "sexy women" and if you ain't gay, that has "appeal." So, you must be lying that you find it insulting. I can agree, it might not make you buy a bow, but you are getting some sense of enjoyment out of the ads. 

:eek2: ......... :fear:


----------



## illbowhunter

Bubb said:


> The old marting girl you put in the elite poster someone made is the hottest girl ever to hold a bow! Second is Tiffany form sentlock!


I think Angel puts her to shame (no disrespect speedfreak).


----------



## Hopperton

SPECTRE said:


> No. Not without the aid of a Pro-Pod or similar device. If no-one was in the ad to hold the bow then it would fall to the ground, possibly damaging the bow.



I had to call the wife over to see what I was laughing at.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## SonnyThomas

Football and basketball has cheerleaders. Stock car races have Trophy girls. Motorcycle road racers have a girl for each rider. Wonder how many protest these? If so, are they protesting cheerleaders at high school and college events? Same difference I think.


----------



## speedfreak

I don't understand the insulting part? Do you have problem with sports car commercials having beautiful women in them? How about beer ads? The Martin Girls get attention. That's what they're there for. They don't make anyone think Martin bows shoot better. Me, I'd rather be insulted by Laura than see some hairy beer-bellied guy shooting a bow.:wink:


----------



## mtmedic

Emerson Biggins said:


> I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards.
> 
> If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that.
> 
> Whats next, beer sponsorships?


I guess I am a little surprised that a comment like this is coming from a guy with the username "Emerson Biggins". This is one of my favorite pics a buddy brought me back from Vegas. I don't think there is anything "low class" about it.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*That there is funny I dont care who you are*



mtmedic said:


> I guess I am a little surprised that a comment like this is coming from a guy with the username "Emerson Biggins".


:rofl:

Mt that is a classy pic....There is nothing demeaning about that picture


----------



## mtmedic

ex-wolverine said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Mt that is a classy pic....There is nothing demeaning about that picture


My only regret is not being there getting it signed myself!!!


----------



## rookie shootr

I have the same pic signed when she was here in CO.


----------



## Man-n-Pink

*Dude Come on*



Emerson Biggins said:


> Again, I just find it insulting that someone would advertise their products using sexy women, thinking that *that* will make me spend money. It does not appeal to me, it actually has the opposite effect on me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just the most conservative person on here, I dunno.
> 
> Go ahead and blast away, but cant the product stand on it's own without the sex appeal gimmic?


If you take a look at what drives the marketing world what do you see. Women in adds. Its just aint Martin. this aint 1908. Its just part of society that you have to deal with. And if it bothers you DON'T LOOK


----------



## Bubb

I think he is afraid of feeling that way towards his bow!! Nothing wrong with a good looking girl holding a bow. These pics are in good taste and do nothing bad to tarnish a womans image. Now the one of the martin girl free brawlin in and Nips sticking out like she just came out of a freezer well that just wrong!!!! That should be a Elite in her hand!!! You'll never stop this kind of thing been happening for a long time and will go on for a long time. And if you have a hot wife for that just don't let her hold your bow and you never have to worry about it!


----------



## Master Gunner

Well Mr. Biggins all i can say is have you shot a Martin Lately. The Product has and will continue to stand on its own. The photos are just a bonus.


----------



## MoNofletch

Emerson Biggins said:


> I think the whole "hot-babe to sell bows" thing is insulting. Is there no place sacred from this low-class crap? One of the things I really love about archery, is that it is a sport that demands high-standards.
> 
> If I wanted to think about sex, I have a beautiful wife for that.
> 
> Whats next, beer sponsorships?



Crap?.....My wife is pretty too, but she won't sell me a bow!!!!


----------



## BlackKnight81

I gota say that Mr. Biggins is entitled to his opinon. No matter how wrong it may be. I do not aggree with his opinion. I think that it is an issue of free speach and the first amendment covers that. So I think that if the ads offend you Mr. Biggins you can do one of two things, One: Don't look. Two: Call the FCC and complain. Don't get on here and gripe about it to all of those you know won't aggree. You only wanted to stir the pot. Go stir some other pot.


----------



## cpaddock87

Dang it JOhnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skiatookbandman

Lookin' fine to me...


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Thanks for the pics. Got more......


----------



## Treeghost

Yum yum.


----------



## Treeghost

mtmedic said:


> I guess I am a little surprised that a comment like this is coming from a guy with the username "Emerson Biggins". This is one of my favorite pics a buddy brought me back from Vegas. I don't think there is anything "low class" about it.


Ohhhh wow....makes me want to buy a martin......she rocks!


----------



## Treeghost

Slippy Field said:


> You just called them "sexy women" and if you ain't gay, that has "appeal." So, you must be lying that you find it insulting. I can agree, it might not make you buy a bow, but you are getting some sense of enjoyment out of the ads.
> 
> :eek2: ......... :fear:


Uh yeeaah.......SOME is an understatement.....I don't believe how much I wish those martins shot like good bows:wink:......(duck)......or how much those good bows had girls like martins!!:wink:


----------



## slbeasley

*These women are good for archery*



archeryhistory said:


> The only magazine that touched ad photos was Bowhunter Magazine. No other magazine that ran the ad had a problem with the ads. There was one Canadian Bowhunter magazine that said they would not run any ad of a woman drawing a bow back due to the look of a womans chest at full draw. I told them never to bother me again. Also Traditional Bowhunter wanted the girls in a suit. I also told them they did not need to call again.
> The only company that ever had 60% of the archery market was Bear Archery in the 1960's. No company has anything even close to that now.
> All the Out Take photos we have posted on this thread are untouched.


That is funny. Pick up any Field and Stream / OL and flip to the ads in the back and one will find many sex ads. In fact I do not even let my girls pick up the magazine w/o first tearing those ads out. I'm not ready to talk to a ten year old about why a man wants to be bigger (as if he really could ). My girls have been inspired to shoot a bow from the pics of Laura. That inspiration turned to motivation when when they had an opportunity to meet her at Ft. Lewis.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*EXACTLY what SONNY said!!!*



SonnyThomas said:


> Football and basketball has cheerleaders. Stock car races have Trophy girls. Motorcycle road racers have a girl for each rider. Wonder how many protest these? If so, are they protesting cheerleaders at high school and college events? Same difference I think.


And in most of the sports listed, those beautiful, hardworking, intelligent women don't play the sport they cheer for. Laura however does, and she's good at it, along with being beautiful, hardworking and intelligent!! Martin has never done an add in bad taste! Just my .2 cents!!


----------



## Emerson Biggins

BlackKnight81 said:


> I gota say that Mr. Biggins is entitled to his opinon.
> 
> I think that it is an issue of free speach and the first amendment covers that.
> 
> Don't get on here and gripe about it to all of those you know won't aggree.
> 
> You only wanted to stir the pot. Go stir some other pot.


1. Lets see here,, couple the first two sentences. Now try to add the third sentence. So, as long as I agree with the crowd, its free speech? lol

2. The last sentence is dead wrong pal - I didnt want to stir anyones pot. That truly is my opinion, and as you claim (hypocriticaly), its my entitlement.
Go bother someone else with your hypocracy


----------



## BlackKnight81

Emerson Biggins said:


> 1. Lets see here,, couple the first two sentences. Now try to add the third sentence. So, as long as I agree with the crowd, its free speech? lol
> 
> 2. The last sentence is dead wrong pal - I didnt want to stir anyones pot. That truly is my opinion, and as you claim (hypocriticaly), its my entitlement.
> Go bother someone else with your hypocracy


No, you are worng. You got on this thread to stir the pot. If I see something I don't agree with that is the entire subject matter of a thread I simply don't post there. I let the other peopple who do agree with the thread have their thread and move on. You sir *should* have done the same. Interjecting your opinon where you knew it would draw fire is indeed stiring the pot. 

As far as my "Hypocracy" is concerned. I see none. I stated a fact and then I stated my opinon, which happens to be inline with those who like the thread. I did not stir the pot, I only wanted you to go start your own thread for bashing on the models and such. I did not mean for you to take it as please continue your stiring, because you have the right to free speech. I ment it as go practice your free speech some where else. 

Having the right to free speech also charges us wth the responsibility of knowing when to not exercise that right.


----------



## cbarber

i am sitting here trying to figure out why you wouldn't want to look at those pictures? so far i haven't come up with any reasons, i might be here awhile


----------



## BlackKnight81

cbarber said:


> i am sitting here trying to figure out why you wouldn't want to look at those pictures? so far i haven't come up with any reasons, i might be here awhile



I understand. Completely!!!:rock:


----------



## Emerson Biggins

BlackKnight81 said:


> No, you are worng. You got on this thread to stir the pot. If I see something I don't agree with that is the entire subject matter of a thread I simply don't post there. I let the other peopple who do agree with the thread have their thread and move on. You sir *should* have done the same. Interjecting your opinon where you knew it would draw fire is indeed stiring the pot.
> 
> As far as my "Hypocracy" is concerned. I see none. I stated a fact and then I stated my opinon, which happens to be inline with those who like the thread. I did not stir the pot, I only wanted you to go start your own thread for bashing on the models and such. I did not mean for you to take it as please continue your stiring, because you have the right to free speech. I ment it as go practice your free speech some where else.
> 
> Having the right to free speech also charges us wth the responsibility of knowing when to not exercise that right.


Good grief man,,, no matter what you or anyone else thinks, I wasnt trying to stir the pot. I am not a troll - just a guy with an opinion. And can you please stop making assumptions about my motives?


----------



## sj_lutz

BlackKnight81 said:


> No, you are worng. You got on this thread to stir the pot. If I see something I don't agree with that is the entire subject matter of a thread I simply don't post there. I let the other peopple who do agree with the thread have their thread and move on. You sir *should* have done the same. Interjecting your opinon where you knew it would draw fire is indeed stiring the pot.
> 
> As far as my "Hypocracy" is concerned. I see none. I stated a fact and then I stated my opinon, which happens to be inline with those who like the thread. I did not stir the pot, I only wanted you to go start your own thread for bashing on the models and such. I did not mean for you to take it as please continue your stiring, because you have the right to free speech. I ment it as go practice your free speech some where else.
> 
> Having the right to free speech also charges us wth the responsibility of knowing when to not exercise that right.


Uhhh, you DO NOT have 1st ammendment right's on this board. This is a private concern, and the folks who pay the bills have every right to determine what is and what isn't said on here. If Congress passed a law saying that you could or could not say something on AT, at that point you have a free speech issue.


----------



## BlackKnight81

*Big Mouth Shut*



sj_lutz said:


> Uhhh, you DO NOT have 1st ammendment right's on this board. This is a private concern, and the folks who pay the bills have every right to determine what is and what isn't said on here. If Congress passed a law saying that you could or could not say something on AT, at that point you have a free speech issue.


I wish I had just kept my big mouth shut, and just enjoyed the view. Nothing good ever comes from firing back at someone. 

As far as the 1st amd. If the folks here at AT so deem my posts as inapropriate then so be it. However, so far, I seem to be doing alright. 

This thread was made for photos and comments on those photos. I should have just left it as such.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

so now can we stop bickering and gett bad to some pics :darkbeer:


----------



## HEARTBUSTER

archeryhistory said:


> This is a shot that would make a great calender photo but was never used in the ads.


sweeet!


----------



## djmaxwe

None of them touch Laura saw her at the ATA show and all I can say is WOW.


----------



## archeryhistory

Blast from the past


----------

